# Tradire come minore dei mali?



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva. 
Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente. 
L'ha spronata a prendere la laurea. A trovare un lavoro. L'ha circondata di sicurezze, amore e affetto.
Credo di non avere mai visto due guardarsi così. Sono belli. Nonostante tutta la sofferenza che affrontano insieme.
Ieri però, chiamerò il mio amico Gabriele, qualcosa dei soliti racconti della loro vita di coppia è cambiato.
So che fra loro, dopo il lutto, il sesso è diventato un enorme problema.
Lei è come se fosse ritornata vergine. (Lui tra l'altro è stato pure il suo primo uomo) quindi da tre anni i loro rapporti sessuali sono limitati a 4 volte all'anno se va bene e con tutti i timori del caso perchè gli sono venuti pure un sacco di tabù, tanto che  solo fare una doccia insieme è diventato un problema.
Gabriele ha accettato di fare una parte della terapia con lei, per vedere di scardinare questi nuovi tabù e paure, ma dopo tre anni niente è cambiato.
Lei è diventata  molto gelosa e in alcuni momenti aggressiva. Come ieri sera. Io e Gabriele siamo sempre usciti a cena e i nostri rispettivi compagni non hanno mai obbiettato. Ma ieri  gli ha telefonato 4 volte finchè lui mi ha guardata con aria rassegnata e abbiamo posto termine alla cena.
Che era una cena da cattivi consigli.
Il discorso, riassunto in breve è questo.
Gabriele non è un traditore. Però   ha detto che sta pensando di tradirla. Per uno sfogo sessuale, per capire che non è lui il malato di sesso...che. La ama. Non può pensare di stare senza di lei. Proprio no. Ma non può pensare nemmeno di fare una vita senza uno scambio corporeo.
Se lei lo beccasse ne sarebbe devastata.
Però lui dice anche che è quasi sicuro di esplodere e di lasciarla. E ne sarebbe devastata uguale.
Lui è convinto che lei prima o poi "guarisca" dalle sue paranoie ma non ce la fa più. E' in fibrillazione ormonale e mentale.
Ha usato questo termine "Ho bisogno di ricaricare le pile fisiche. Non cerco l'eccitazione mentale. Cerco la classica shampista."
Io ragiono da sempre per minore dei mali.
Ritengo inutile essere duri e puri quando l'esserlo porta a sofferenze maggiori.
Gli ho detto che sto scrivendo su questo forum e che avrei aperto questo 3d dove magari qualcuno ha avuto la stessa esperienza e ha trovato una terza via o magari il solo scambio di idee potrebbe fargli vedere le cose in maniera diversa. O magari anche uguale senza troppe paranoie, quindi credo che leggerà.
I fatti ad ora sono.
Se non la tradisce (puro scopo sessuale) la lascerà prima o poi. E sarà un ecatombe.
Se la tradisce e lei lo becca, sarà un ecatombe lo stesso.
Se la tradisce e non lo becca probabilmente hanno una chance.
Credo sia inutile scrivere cosa gli ho consigliato io.


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

sesso 4 volte l'anno???
tabu vari???
gelosie ingiustificate???
depressione cronica???
terapie???
sofferenze e aggressività???

io direi al tuo amico di lasciarla in tronco, per il suo bene e anche per lei stessa...sta diventando uno zerbino sul quale lei, inconsciamente, trova le sue uniche certezze di vita...ehhh non va bene...

l'amore è anche difficoltà e momenti di sopportazione...ma anche, non sopratutto...
...qui si sono persi totalmente la passione, la complicità, l'entusiasmo e la voglia di fare insieme...così l'amore si trasforma in sottomissione da parte di uno e sfruttamento da parte dell'altra...

33 e 26...ma che si facciano una vacanza in qualche posto assurdo...meglio se separati...

no sposati, no figli...ma per piacere va...


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

eh, però così uno se le va a cercare!
già è una storia tetra, poi mettimoci pure il tradimento...
ma a questo benedetto Gabriele e/o alla sua fidanzata non è mai venuto in mente che forse non sono fatti per stare insieme?
il minore dei mali...ma non è meglio cercare di trovare il bene invece di mettersi a fare l'hit parade dei mali?
chi cerca trova:smile:


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se non la tradisce (puro scopo sessuale) la lascerà prima o poi. E sarà un ecatombe.
> Se la tradisce e lei lo becca, sarà un ecatombe lo stesso.
> *Se la tradisce e non lo becca probabilmente hanno una chance.*
> Credo sia inutile scrivere cosa gli ho consigliato io.


E quale sarebbe la chance? Che lui capisca che al mondo vi sono altre donne e che stia perdendo tempo?
Non capisco la chance dalla parte della sua compagna, che dopotutto ne sarebbe anche all'oscuro...
Quindi la chance sarebbe solo sua. 
In definitiva, cercasse altro... senza tradire... visto che non sta bene con questa donna...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

*...*

I tradimenti non risolvono problemi, ne possono creare altri al più... quello non è il minore dei mali, è un male che si va ad aggiungere agli altri. Ed aggiungo che  le sciampiste possono essere intelligenti quanto è più di un medico, ma senz'altro hanno pari dignità. Se invece si vuole cercare una che voglia solo trombare, è un'altra storia... ma la può trovare anche intelligente eh? anzi, delle due meglio...


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I tradimenti non risolvono problemi, ne possono creare altri al più... quello non è il minore dei mali, è un male che si va ad aggiungere agli altri. Ed aggiungo che  le sciampiste possono essere intelligenti quanto è più di un medico, ma senz'altro hanno pari dignità. Se invece si vuole cercare una che voglia solo trombare, è un'altra storia... ma la può trovare anche intelligente eh? anzi, delle due meglio...



brava, mi permetto di aggiungere che se la tipa è intelligente, capisce che trattasi solo di una scopata
è meglio, no?


----------



## fightclub (8 Febbraio 2012)

non capisco queste persone che prima fanno i benefattori e poi se ne lavano le mani perchè tradendo questo farebbe
hai fatto una scelta consapevole? sì! hai cambiato idea? dillo e basta
capisco anche che le situazioni possano sfuggire di mano o di non sapere come gestire problemi più grandi di noi
visto che sono in terapia e che lui l'accompagna quella secondo me è la sede per affrontare la questione


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sesso 4 volte l'anno???
> tabu vari???
> gelosie ingiustificate???
> depressione cronica???
> ...





free ha detto:


> eh, però così uno se le va a cercare!
> già è una storia tetra, poi mettimoci pure il tradimento...
> ma a questo benedetto Gabriele e/o alla sua fidanzata non è mai venuto in mente che forse non sono fatti per stare insieme?
> il minore dei mali...ma non è meglio cercare di trovare il bene invece di mettersi a fare l'hit parade dei mali?
> chi cerca trova:smile:





Andy ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe la chance? Che lui capisca che al mondo vi sono altre donne e che stia perdendo tempo?
> Non capisco la chance dalla parte della sua compagna, che dopotutto ne sarebbe anche all'oscuro...
> Quindi la chance sarebbe solo sua.
> In definitiva, cercasse altro... senza tradire... visto che non sta bene con questa donna...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I tradimenti non risolvono problemi, ne possono creare altri al più... quello non è il minore dei mali, è un male che si va ad aggiungere agli altri. Ed aggiungo che le sciampiste possono essere intelligenti quanto è più di un medico, ma senz'altro hanno pari dignità. Se invece si vuole cercare una che voglia solo trombare, è un'altra storia... ma la può trovare anche intelligente eh? anzi, delle due meglio...





fightclub ha detto:


> non capisco queste persone che prima fanno i benefattori e poi se ne lavano le mani perchè tradendo questo farebbe
> hai fatto una scelta consapevole? sì! hai cambiato idea? dillo e basta
> capisco anche che le situazioni possano sfuggire di mano o di non sapere come gestire problemi più grandi di noi
> visto che sono in terapia e che lui l'accompagna quella secondo me è la sede per affrontare la questione


:up:

vi quoto tutti!
ma scusa Tebe...ora ci dici secondo te quale sarebbe la chance? no perchè io non ne vedo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> brava, mi permetto di aggiungere che se la tipa è intelligente, capisce che trattasi solo di una scopata
> è meglio, no?


volevo dire proprio questo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, però così uno se le va a cercare!
> già è una storia tetra, poi mettimoci pure il tradimento...
> ma a questo benedetto Gabriele e/o alla sua fidanzata non è mai venuto in mente che forse non sono fatti per stare insieme?
> il minore dei mali...ma non è meglio cercare di trovare il bene invece di mettersi a fare l'hit parade dei mali?
> chi cerca trova:smile:


All'inizio, ovvero prima del crollo di lei dopo il lutto, tutto andava a gonfie vele. Sesso compreso. Era una storia completamente diversa. E felice.
Il bene, in questo caso, dove potrebbe essere?


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> All'inizio, ovvero prima del crollo di lei dopo il lutto, tutto andava a gonfie vele. Sesso compreso. Era una storia completamente diversa. E felice.Il bene, in questo caso, dove potrebbe essere?


Ognuno per la propria strada.....


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe la chance? Che lui capisca che al mondo vi sono altre donne e che stia perdendo tempo?
> Non capisco la chance dalla parte della sua compagna, che dopotutto ne sarebbe anche all'oscuro...
> Quindi la chance sarebbe solo sua.
> In definitiva, cercasse altro... senza tradire... visto che non sta bene con questa donna...


La chance della compagna è inconsapevole.
Nel senso che lui tromba, anche magari solo una volta e mettiamo caso che questo davvero gli ricarichi le pile.
Lei avrebbe comunque Gabriele che ama. Gabriele avrebbe lei che ama, ma forse un pò più sereno...
Non lo so...sto sparando.
Anche perchè non essendo un traditore l'idea anche solo del tradimento gli fa venire la rogna...
E' vero. Non sta  più bene come prima con lei, ma non riesce a pensare di lasciarla.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ognuno per la propria strada.....


Infatti.
E forse proprio prendendo questa decisione da parte di quest'uomo che si potrebbe scatenare il terremoto e farebbe tornare lei in carreggiata, almeno per il loro rapporto. 
Se nemmeno questo, allora era proprio quella la strada giusta, no?


----------



## fightclub (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La chance della compagna è inconsapevole.
> Nel senso che lui tromba, anche magari solo una volta e mettiamo caso che questo davvero gli ricarichi le pile.
> Lei avrebbe comunque Gabriele che ama. Gabriele avrebbe lei che ama, ma forse un pò più sereno...
> Non lo so...sto sparando.
> ...


qui sta la questione, non è solo questione di sciampiste


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La chance della compagna è inconsapevole.
> Nel senso che lui tromba, anche magari solo una volta e mettiamo caso che questo davvero gli ricarichi le pile.
> Lei avrebbe comunque Gabriele che ama. Gabriele avrebbe lei che ama, ma forse un pò più sereno...
> Non lo so...sto sparando.
> ...


Certo, un tradimento con un'altra donna gli ricarica le pile: non mi sembra proprio un uomo da questo punto di vista.
Invece dovrebbe soffrire come un uomo, prendendosi la responsabilità del suo rapporto. Anche troncarlo, se lo ritiene opportuno.


----------



## sveglia!!! (8 Febbraio 2012)

*quello*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...


quello te l ha chiesto a te di fare una scopata!!


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

sveglia!!! ha detto:


> quello te l ha chiesto a te di fare una scopata!!


L'ho pensato anche io.

Ehm...accetta il mio consiglio... e guarda che io ci sto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La chance della compagna è inconsapevole.
> Nel senso che lui tromba, anche magari solo una volta e mettiamo caso che questo davvero gli ricarichi le pile.
> Lei avrebbe comunque Gabriele che ama. Gabriele avrebbe lei che ama, ma forse un pò più sereno...
> Non lo so...sto sparando.
> ...


 E dopo la prima volta la seconda, perchè le pile si scaricano... e poi cosa fa? va avanti fino a perdere il rispetto di se stesso? oppure fino a che lei lo scopre e subisce un altro trauma? In un rapporto in cui ciascuno è vittima e artefice dell'infelicità dell'altro? Non mi sembra una bella prospettiva. Io andrei a parlare al terapeuta... eventualmente anche da sola.


----------



## The Cheater (8 Febbraio 2012)

sveglia!!! ha detto:


> quello te l ha chiesto a te di fare una scopata!!


l'ho pensato subito ma non l'ho voluto scrivere

è possibile che un buon 60% delle cose raccontate da lui siano balle o comunque pompate/esasperate...una tattica per riuscire ad ottenere la trombata con piacere e anche "la benedizione" tua...

voglio dire...non sarà così...ma il sospetto ci può essere...


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> I tradimenti non risolvono problemi, ne possono creare altri al più... quello non è il minore dei mali, è un male che si va ad aggiungere agli altri. *Ed aggiungo che  le sciampiste possono essere intelligenti quanto è più di un medico, ma senz'altro hanno pari dignità. Se invece si vuole cercare una che voglia solo trombare, è un'altra storia... ma la può trovare anche intelligente eh? anzi, delle due meglio..*.


Sbri...era un esempio....


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

sveglia!!! ha detto:


> quello te l ha chiesto a te di fare una scopata!!


è stata la prima cosa che ho pensato a dire la verità....


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*E non*



sveglia!!! ha detto:


> quello te l ha chiesto a te di fare una scopata!!


E non raccontate cazzate ... penso che vi frequentaste per un motivo no? non c' e nessuno motivo perchè un uomo e una donna fidanzati escano insieme a cena da amici..........le solite palle all italiana


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E dopo la prima volta la seconda, perchè le pile si scaricano... e poi cosa fa? va avanti fino a perdere il rispetto di se stesso? oppure fino a che lei lo scopre e subisce un altro trauma? In un rapporto in cui ciascuno è vittima e artefice dell'infelicità dell'altro? Non mi sembra una bella prospettiva. Io andrei a parlare al terapeuta... eventualmente anche da sola.


Concordo.
Tradire per ricaricare le pile è un palliativo. Ancora di più se ne si è consapevoli.
E poi le pile ricaricabili si sa che non rendono quanto quelle normali. Quando si scaricano, se ne mettono di nuove, è meglio. :smile:

Scherzi a parte. 
Comunicherei che sono alla frutta. E se nemmeno con lo scossone della pura di perderlo lei si ripiglia, forse è il caso che si metta il cuore in pace. 
Ma sopravvivere in un rapporto ricaricandosi le pile altrove nel ricordo di un passato felice che si spera ritornerà, non mi sembra una grandissima soluzione.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ognuno per la propria strada.....


Io opterei per un miracolo contesco...
Carina impari a camminare con le tue gambe e poi riapriamo i giochi...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

sveglia!!! ha detto:


> quello te l ha chiesto a te di fare una scopata!!


Ma figurati!
Non è "sempre" così...
Uno sciocco luogo comune!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La chance della compagna è inconsapevole.
> Nel senso che lui tromba, anche magari solo una volta e mettiamo caso che questo davvero gli ricarichi le pile.
> Lei avrebbe comunque Gabriele che ama. Gabriele avrebbe lei che ama, ma forse un pò più sereno...
> Non lo so...sto sparando.
> ...


Guarda ora le bastonate che partono 

Questo ha solo bisogno di chiudere una stanza e lasciare tutto fuori per un pomeriggio. Non vuole lasciare la tipa, perchè dalle tue parole traspare che si amino molto, ancora. Questo vuole solo un cazzo di momento in cui non vuole pensare a problemi, lutti, tradisco, non tradisco, jessica la shampista, debborah la profumieira.

E allora ? Escort. Te ne trovi una che per un pomeriggio ti svuota la mente da tutto, te ne trovi una che per un pomeriggio è il centro del tuo universo. 

Vantaggi ? Alla fine di quel pomeriggio è come se non fosse esistita.

Ora mi defilo, altrimenti devo cominciare a spezzare braccia


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...




Alla tenera eta' di 33 anni non e' possibile assumersi il ruolo di Maria Teresa di Calcutta...parliamoci chiaro, da quello che leggo lei e' devastata comunque per fatti suoi, percui io al posto di Gabriele inizierei a guardare in un'altra direzione...l'amore? non so' sino a che punto potra fare da legante...prima o poi si sbiella, meglio a 33anni che a 50.


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lei è diventata  molto gelosa e in alcuni momenti aggressiva. Come ieri sera. Io e Gabriele siamo sempre usciti a cena e i nostri rispettivi compagni non hanno mai obbiettato. Ma ieri  gli ha telefonato 4 volte finchè lui mi ha guardata con aria rassegnata e abbiamo posto termine alla cena.
> Che era una cena da cattivi consigli.
> 
> I fatti ad ora sono.
> ...


Io non sono d'accordo sul tradire in questi termini.
A parte che io diffido sempre da comportamenti come quello tenuto dalla compagna durante la cena.
Gelosia? Mmmmm....oppure coda di paglia (3, tre, III, three....anni)? :condom:
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


In secondo luogo, loro non hanno una chance come coppia se lui tradisce: perché il problema sesso tra di loro rimarrebbe comunque, l'unica cosa che Gabriele+compagna otterrebbero con tradimento di lui e che non affronterebbero più il problema, ma questo non vuol dire eliminarlo/risolverlo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda ora le bastonate che partono
> 
> Questo ha solo bisogno di chiudere una stanza e lasciare tutto fuori per un pomeriggio. Non vuole lasciare la tipa, perchè dalle tue parole traspare che si amino molto, ancora. Questo vuole solo un cazzo di momento in cui non vuole pensare a problemi, lutti, tradisco, non tradisco, jessica la shampista, debborah la profumieira.
> 
> ...


Hai delineato benissimo perchè certi uomini pregferiscono le escort.
Costano infinitamente meno spece se nei costi mettiamo: cose emotive, paura di venir beccato, paura che poi si attacchi come una cozza et similia.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*ciao*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda ora le bastonate che partono
> 
> Questo ha solo bisogno di chiudere una stanza e lasciare tutto fuori per un pomeriggio. Non vuole lasciare la tipa, perchè dalle tue parole traspare che si amino molto, ancora. Questo vuole solo un cazzo di momento in cui non vuole pensare a problemi, lutti, tradisco, non tradisco, jessica la shampista, debborah la profumieira.
> 
> ...




Hai ragione ma l altissima moralità di questo uomo non lo portera di certo da una professionista è peccato!


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E non raccontate cazzate ... penso che vi frequentaste per un motivo no? non c' e nessuno motivo perchè un uomo e una donna fidanzati escano insieme a cena da amici..........le solite palle all italiana


Per caso sei geloso?  ma dico io che cazzo te ne frega se glielo ha chiesto o meno? C'e' una storia che ha del drammatico e ti soffermi su un dettaglio inutile?


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo sul tradire in questi termini.
> A parte che io diffido sempre da comportamenti come quello tenuto dalla compagna durante la cena.
> Gelosia? Mmmmm....oppure coda di paglia (3, tre, III, three....anni)? :condom:
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*perchè*



Ewy ha detto:


> Per caso sei geloso?  ma dico io che cazzo te ne frega se glielo ha chiesto o meno? C'e' una storia che ha del drammatico e ti soffermi su un dettaglio inutile?


Perchè non c'è nulla di drammatico in questo... lui ha voglia di trombarsela... basta ... tutto quleelo che le raqcconta è amplificato... la sua compagna è gelosa... e lo sarei anche io se la mia compagna andasse a ce na con un suo amico... per fare cosa?


----------



## Sophie (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...




Esperienze simili? Si, figlia di madre con "problemi" diciamo di questo tipo. Lui si rovinerà la vita, come ha fatto mio padre, non la tirerà fuori ma andrà giù con lei. Il loro legame e' fondato sul bisogno. Se in questi anni la terapia non l'ha aiutata forse e' il caso di cambiare professionista. La terapia sistemico-relazionale fatta da un terapeuta in gamba può dare buoni risultati anche in tempi "brevi", nel senso che permette di far capire tutta una serie di cose che aprono la coppia ad una nuova ottica del problema. In questo contesto il tradimento faccio fatica a vedercelo, se non come un tentativo di fuga da parte di lui. Lui come medico non può ammettere a se stesso di non riuscire ad aiutare proprio la persona a cui tiene maggiormente. 
Chi ha perso lei? Il padre o un figlio?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non c'è nulla di drammatico in questo... lui ha voglia di trombarsela... basta ... tutto quleelo che le raqcconta è amplificato... la sua compagna è gelosa... e lo sarei anche io se la mia compagna andasse a ce na con un suo amico... per fare cosa?


Ma a quanto pare lo facevano anche prima del "disastro" e non c'erano problemi.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*scusa*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a quanto pare lo facevano anche prima del "disastro" e non c'erano problemi.


scusa he ma secondo il Dottore la cosa dura da anni


----------



## Ewy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non c'è nulla di drammatico in questo... lui ha voglia di trombarsela... basta ... tutto quleelo che le raqcconta è amplificato... la sua compagna è gelosa... e lo sarei anche io se la mia compagna andasse a ce na con un suo amico... per fare cosa?


Io invece ho visto un ragazzo di 33 anni disperato che nulla puo' , di fronte ad un bivio, che poi ci abbia provato ok ci sta', non siamo bambini, molto probabilmente invece saranno amici confidenti da vecchia data, anche io ho una amiica da una vita, parliamo, ci raccontiamo ma nessuno dei due ha mai lontanamente pensato che...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

*Stanotte ho elaborato una teoria...*

Il tradimento come conferma.

Sei insieme ad una tizia.
Misleggi e misconosci.
Invece di capire che quello che stai vivendo è un normale rapporto con una donna fatto di alti e bassi, fatto di periodi in cui il sesso è tre volte al giorno e periodi in cui è tre volte all'anno, perchè lei è una donna e non una macchina...

Sogni che una storia d'amore sia chissàcchecosa.

Conosci una tizia...
E paffete lei ti abbaglia...
E provi emozioni, brividi, lussurie e quant'altro...

Fai il salto e dici...
Mia cara...ho incontrato una donna speciale bla bli bla bla...voglio provare a farmi sta storia.

Ok crolla sto benedetto mondo in testa.
Lui, il mio lui, ama un'altra e la vuole.
Decido di non fare niente e di lasciarlo andare: del resto se lei è meglio di me, me lo porterà via, se io sono meglio di lei, lui rimarrà molto deluso da questa esperienza, e finalmente capirà come sono certe cose nella realtà.

Lui va e vive la sua strafantastica e strafighissima storia d'ammmmmorreeeeeeeeeee...

Poi dopo che ha conosciuto la sua nuova lei...si avvede che proprio non c'è nulla di nuovo sotto il sole...e che anzi questa nuova lei...è una persona peggiore della vecchia lei...

Allora la lascia e torna in cerca della sua vecchia lei.

Ma non trova una vecchia lei distrutta dal dolore anzi tutt'altro...una lei che esulta e si dice...
Visto? Alla fine della fiera lui ancora una volta ha scelto me, neanche l'essersi innamorato di un'altra me lo ha fatto perdere. Cosa posso volere di più da quest'uomo? Eh?
Dopo quel che gli è capitato...non avrò neppure problemi di fedeltà...ha finalmente capito quanto è stato stupido e ingenuo a rincorrere cose che esistono solo nei romanzetti harmony!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda ora le bastonate che partono
> 
> Questo ha solo bisogno di chiudere una stanza e lasciare tutto fuori per un pomeriggio. Non vuole lasciare la tipa, perchè dalle tue parole traspare che si amino molto, ancora. Questo vuole solo un cazzo di momento in cui non vuole pensare a problemi, lutti, tradisco, non tradisco, jessica la shampista, debborah la profumieira.
> 
> ...


No no... niente bastonate... solo che il problema rimane, ed è un problema serio. Lui si ricarica.... dopo un quarto d'ora gli piglia la tristezza di essere ridotto così... e si incazza con lei, magari non coscientemente ma... Se vogliono restare assieme l'unico modo è che lei ne esca, se dopo anni non ce l'ha fatta, io chiederei al terapeuta che prospettive ci sono per il futuro, e farei i conti con quelle. Andare a fondo in due non è una cosa romantica, è una cosa terribile.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa he ma secondo il Dottore la cosa dura da anni





Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> 
> *Lei è diventata molto gelosa e in alcuni momenti aggressiva. Come ieri sera. Io e Gabriele siamo sempre usciti a cena e i nostri rispettivi compagni non hanno mai obbiettato. Ma ieri gli ha telefonato 4 volte finchè lui mi ha guardata con aria rassegnata e abbiamo posto termine alla cena.*


Ma i post li leggete ? O leggete solo quello che pare a voi ? Tebe ed il suo amico sono sempre usciti, solo che prima alla tipa di lui andava bene, e dopo il disastro non più. Non mmi sembra il caso di montarci un film sopra.


----------



## Sophie (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E non raccontate cazzate ... penso che vi frequentaste per un motivo no? non c' e nessuno motivo perchè un uomo e una donna fidanzati escano insieme a cena da amici..........le solite palle all italiana


Perche'  non si può uscire da amici scusa?? Bisogna sempre infilarci in mezzo il sesso per forza?? Credo che in una serata con un uomo ci possano essere cose ben più interessanti di una scopata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tradimento come conferma.
> 
> Sei insieme ad una tizia.
> Misleggi e misconosci.
> ...


Cazzerola Conte... ma ci caschi sempre: questo non è un tradimento, il tradimento implica che lui si viva la sua storia tenendo parallelamente aperta la vecchia, in modo da aggiungere all'adrenalina della nuova amante la soddisfazione di coglionare la vecchia moglie, implica una lunga serie di bugie, menzogne, sotterfugi. Tu stai parlando di una persona che ha una sbandata, lo confessa e si piglia i suoi tempi per viversela, il tutto alla luce del sole. Eoni di distanza.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No no... niente bastonate... solo che il problema rimane, ed è un problema serio. Lui si ricarica.... dopo un quarto d'ora gli piglia la tristezza di essere ridotto così... e si incazza con lei, magari non coscientemente ma... Se vogliono restare assieme l'unico modo è che lei ne esca, se dopo anni non ce l'ha fatta, io chiederei al terapeuta che prospettive ci sono per il futuro, e farei i conti con quelle. Andare a fondo in due non è una cosa romantica, è una cosa terribile.


Ma infatti il tradimento (anche se per è un termine improprio in questa situazione), di qualsiasi tipo esso sia (escort, sciampista, amica del cuore, etc etc) è deleterio nel caso in cui lui lo prenda come un "buttare per un attimo la polvere sotto al tappeto". Questo povero Cristo sono tre anni che porta il cilicio e a quanto pare anche con molta determinazione ed in seguito ad una scelta dettata dall'amore per la propria donna. Se la cosa la prende proprio come ho detto io: Un pomeriggio, mi serve solo un cazzo di pomeriggio in cui allentare stò cilicio per potermelo poi riannodare stretto come prima e andare avanti, bhè......io gli suggerirei di farlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti il tradimento, di qualsiasi tipo esso sia (escort, sciampista, amica del cuore, etc etc) è deleterio nel caso in cui lui lo prenda come un "buttare per un attimo la polvere sotto al tappeto". Questo povero Cristo sono tre anni che porta il cilicio e a quanto pare anche con molta determinazione ed in seguito ad una scelta dettata dall'amore per la propria donna. Se la cosa la prende proprio come ho detto io: Un pomeriggio, mi serve solo un cazzo di pomeriggio in cui allentare stò cilicio per potermelo poi riannodare stretto come prima e andare avanti, bhè......io gli suggerirei di farlo.


non sono cattolica... sono contraria ai cilici ed a ogni forma di mortificazione della carne, non credo manco nell'espiazione... sarà per quello.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> *non capisco queste persone che prima fanno i benefattori e poi se ne lavano le mani perchè tradendo questo farebbe*
> hai fatto una scelta consapevole? sì! hai cambiato idea? dillo e basta
> capisco anche che le situazioni possano sfuggire di mano o di non sapere come gestire problemi più grandi di noi
> visto che sono in terapia e che lui l'accompagna quella secondo me è la sede per affrontare la questione


Sono totalmente in disaccordo. Non se ne lava proprio per nulla e la prova è tutto quello che ho scritto di loro, delle paturnie di lui e dell'infelicità che lui prova.
Non conosco molti uomini, anzi nessuno, che in una situazione come questa sono comunque presenti al massimo delle loro forze.
Perchè è questo che Gabriele fa. Da tre anni. Essere presente con tutte le sue forze per resuscitare lei.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono totalmente in disaccordo. Non se ne lava proprio per nulla e la prova è tutto quello che ho scritto di loro, *delle paturnie di lui e dell'infelicità che lui prova*.
> *Non conosco molti uomini, anzi nessuno, che in una situazione come questa sono comunque presenti al massimo delle loro forze*.
> Perchè *è questo che Gabriele fa. Da tre anni. Essere presente con tutte le sue forze per resuscitare lei.*


Ehm... e tu chi sei, da "esterna" della loro storia per affermare ciò?
Magari lui ti racconta la sua versione e della sua compagna non sai nulla.
E ora lui è l'uomo che ha sofferto, che tiene il peso sulla sua spalla, e che è giusto che... si faccia una scopata scaccia pensieri.
Puoi essere amica quanto vuoi, ma tu non lo conosci davvero...

Lo descrivi come Gesù Cristo...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono cattolica... sono contraria ai cilici ed a ogni forma di mortificazione della carne, non credo manco nell'espiazione... sarà per quello.


Ho detto cilicio per dire che comunque ha scelto di stare vicino alla propria donna consapevole delle difficoltà che tutto questo avrebbe comportato. Non lo vedo mica come un crocerossino, ma solo uno che ha scelto perchè lei è la sua donna. 

E poi come al solito , è il discorso sesso che ci svia e ci toglie capacità di giudizio. Se questo durante la cena avesse detto a Tebe: sai avrei voglia di partire una settimana da solo,senza fare niente di particolare, solo partire e starmene in un posto sconosciiuto...io, Gabriele e basta, per poi ritornare con rinnovate energie.

Scommetto che staremmo tutti qui a suggerirgli di farlo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ognuno per la propria strada.....


E' peggio. Lo piscoterapeuta dove loro vanno come terapia di coppia infatti è un pò preoccupato dal fatto che se lui la lasciasse lei potrebbe non riprendersi più davvero.
Quindi?
Lui se se nel lavasse le mani forse lo farebbe. Ognuno per la sua strada e chi si è visto si è visto.
Poi?


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E forse proprio prendendo questa decisione da parte di quest'uomo che si potrebbe scatenare il terremoto e farebbe tornare lei in carreggiata, almeno per il loro rapporto.
> Se nemmeno questo, allora era proprio quella la strada giusta, no?


Tra l'altro Gabriele proprio un mesetto fa ha fatto le valige dopo l'ennesima sceneggiata di lei.
Risultato?
Ospedale in crisi d'ansia. Lei.
Lui non ha mollato. Non è tornato a casa.
Il delirio


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'ho pensato subito ma non l'ho voluto scrivere
> 
> è possibile che un buon 60% delle cose raccontate da lui siano balle o comunque pompate/esasperate...una tattica per riuscire ad ottenere la trombata con piacere e anche "la benedizione" tua...
> 
> voglio dire...non sarà così...ma il sospetto ci può essere...


Non so come ragionate ma quando dico amico vuol dire amico. Non tromba amico.
Non mettete malizia dove proprio non c'è e non c'è mai stata.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E dopo la prima volta la seconda, perchè le pile si scaricano... e poi cosa fa? va avanti fino a perdere il rispetto di se stesso? oppure fino a che lei lo scopre e subisce un altro trauma? In un rapporto in cui ciascuno è vittima e artefice dell'infelicità dell'altro? Non mi sembra una bella prospettiva. *Io andrei a parlare al terapeuta... eventualmente anche da sola.*


*
*
L'ha fatto. E continua a farlo. 
Il terapista ovviamente non gli sta dicendo vai.
Ma non gli sta nemmeno dicendo non vai.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma figurati!
> Non è "sempre" così...
> Uno sciocco luogo comune!


:up:


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda ora le bastonate che partono
> 
> Questo ha solo bisogno di chiudere una stanza e lasciare tutto fuori per un pomeriggio. Non vuole lasciare la tipa, perchè dalle tue parole traspare che si amino molto, ancora. Questo vuole solo un cazzo di momento in cui non vuole pensare a problemi, lutti, tradisco, non tradisco, jessica la shampista, debborah la profumieira.
> 
> ...


E esattamente come la penso io. E che cosa gli ho detto.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sophie ha detto:


> Esperienze simili? Si, figlia di madre con "problemi" diciamo di questo tipo. Lui si rovinerà la vita, come ha fatto mio padre, non la tirerà fuori ma andrà giù con lei. Il loro legame e' fondato sul bisogno. Se in questi anni la terapia non l'ha aiutata forse e' il caso di cambiare professionista. La terapia sistemico-relazionale fatta da un terapeuta in gamba può dare buoni risultati anche in tempi "brevi", nel senso che permette di far capire tutta una serie di cose che aprono la coppia ad una nuova ottica del problema. In questo contesto il tradimento faccio fatica a vedercelo, se non come un tentativo di fuga da parte di lui. Lui come medico non può ammettere a se stesso di non riuscire ad aiutare proprio la persona a cui tiene maggiormente.
> Chi ha perso lei? Il padre o un figlio?


Lui è un ortopedico, quindi non avrebbe potuto darle un aiuto psicologico e se non ricordo male i tarpeuti cambiati sono già a due. O tre. Non mi ricordo.
Lei ha perso un fratello e il padre in un incidente.
La madre l'ha persa da piccola.
QWuindi mettiamoci anche che è praticamente sola al mondo, anche se ha zie e quant'altro..


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma a quanto pare lo facevano anche prima del "disastro" e non c'erano problemi.


Infatti. Ci conosciamo da anni e spesso siamo anche usciti in 4 senza problemi.
Lei non è mai stata gelosa di me e nemmeno il mio tipo.
E' un problema nuovo


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Lei ha perso un fratello e il padre in un incidente.
> La madre l'ha persa da piccola.
> QWuindi mettiamoci anche che è praticamente sola al mondo, anche se ha zie e quant'altro..*


Allora fottesega.
Se io amo la mia donna, fottesega i problemi e il sesso, ci penso io a lei. Sempre.
Questo non è un uomo che ama. Se pensa alla scopata.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Io invece ho visto un ragazzo di 33 anni disperato che nulla puo' , di fronte ad un bivio, che poi ci abbia provato ok ci sta', non siamo bambini, molto probabilmente invece saranno amici confidenti da vecchia data, anche io ho una amiica da una vita, parliamo, ci raccontiamo ma nessuno dei due ha mai lontanamente pensato che...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto cilicio per dire che comunque ha scelto di stare vicino alla propria donna consapevole delle difficoltà che tutto questo avrebbe comportato. Non lo vedo mica come un crocerossino, ma solo uno che ha scelto perchè lei è la sua donna.
> 
> E poi come al solito , è il discorso sesso che ci svia e ci toglie capacità di giudizio. Se questo durante la cena avesse detto a Tebe: sai avrei voglia di partire una settimana da solo,senza fare niente di particolare, solo partire e starmene in un posto sconosciiuto...io, Gabriele e basta, per poi ritornare con rinnovate energie.
> 
> Scommetto che staremmo tutti qui a suggerirgli di farlo.


No no, io suggerirei sempre di togliersi il cilicio... non faccio certo la morale per il sesso ad un povero ragazzo che sta passando una roba del genere... Più che altro sono le prospettive che mi sembra non cambino, e con quelle prospettive... che fai? Resti lì a fare i sepolti vivi in due? fino a quando... arrivi ad odiare l'altro magari, perchè ti ha tolto la gioia della vita.Non sto parlando solo del sesso. So di cosa parlo, perchè la stessa cosa è successa a me, dopo un evento luttuoso particolarmente traumatico per tutta una serie di motivi. Ci ho messo tempo, qualche mese , ma ce l'ho fatta e da sola(cioè senza l'aiuto di terapeuti)...  mi ricordo benissimo sia come stavo io sia come stava mio marito, se non fossi riuscita ad uscirne ... non so, quel periodo lo ricordo come un incubo. E non è la solitudine che ti fa paura in un momento del genere, perchè comunque non potresti sentirti più solo di così, è difficile da spiegare, ma c'è stato un momento in cui, se mio marito fosse andato via, per me sarebbe stato un sollievo.  
Se in quel momento invece mi fosse capitato quello che è successo poi, cioè scoprire un tradimento... non so, non so davvero che piega avrebbe potuto prendere la cosa. Ecco perchè, visto che sono aiutati da un terapeuta e lei sta così da molto tempo, si può pure prendere il pomeriggio, ma la cosa migliore è che si confronti con le prospettive reali, secondo me.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cazzerola Conte... ma ci caschi sempre: questo non è un tradimento, il tradimento implica che lui si viva la sua storia tenendo parallelamente aperta la vecchia, in modo da aggiungere all'adrenalina della nuova amante la soddisfazione di coglionare la vecchia moglie, implica una lunga serie di bugie, menzogne, sotterfugi. Tu stai parlando di una persona che ha una sbandata, lo confessa e si piglia i suoi tempi per viversela, il tutto alla luce del sole. Eoni di distanza.


Bon allora ti chiedo..
Che differenza c'è tra tradimento e sesso extraconiugale...
Tutta la notte che penso a Lothar che dice il bello del tradimento...
Non ci dovrebbe essere nulla di bello...
Se non quel...
Sentirsi a caccia...
E quell'infantilismo di dirsi ahahahahahaha...ho combinato una cosa nascosta di cui nessuno saprà mai nulla...
Na roba della serie...
Suono i campanelli per strada...
Imbratto i muri...


Ma non riesco a credere che esista una donna così ingenua da non "sentire" ( e quindi prendere per buone) tutte la balle che in certi frangenti saltano fuori no?

Se solo tu sapessi....quante volte mi dico nella testa...Ok si dai passiamola per buona...e non avviamone una discussione eh?


----------



## fightclub (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono totalmente in disaccordo. Non se ne lava proprio per nulla e la prova è tutto quello che ho scritto di loro, delle paturnie di lui e dell'infelicità che lui prova.
> Non conosco molti uomini, anzi nessuno, che in una situazione come questa sono comunque presenti al massimo delle loro forze.
> Perchè è questo che Gabriele fa. Da tre anni. Essere presente con tutte le sue forze per resuscitare lei.


e quindi sarebbe più onesto verso se stesso dicendo le cose come stanno prendendo le sue responsabilità come ha fatto fino ad adesso 
ci sto passando anche io anche se la partenza non è la stessa e l errore che ho fatto è stato di non affrontare la cosa con lei


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehm... e tu chi sei, da "esterna" della loro storia per affermare ciò?
> Magari lui ti racconta la sua versione e della sua compagna non sai nulla.
> E ora lui è l'uomo che ha sofferto, che tiene il peso sulla sua spalla, e che è giusto che... si faccia una scopata scaccia pensieri.
> Puoi essere amica quanto vuoi, ma tu non lo conosci davvero...
> ...


Non sono così esterna perchè ho scritto che li frequento anche in coppia e quindi con lei parlo e anche molto.
E li vedo insieme.
Poi è normale non conoscere tutte le dinamiche. Figurati..


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Allora fottesega.
> Se io amo la mia donna, fottesega i problemi e il sesso, ci penso io a lei. Sempre.
> Questo non è un uomo che ama. Se pensa alla scopata.


O forse un meccanismo perverso...in cui lui non ha il coraggio di darle quel calcio in culo perchè si smuova...e lei che sa benissimo che con le sue patetiche sceneggiate mantiene l'attenzione di lui su di sè eh?

Lei fa la vittima della situazion..
E lui si sente insignito del ruolo di salvatore...

Per me dovrebbero solo stare un po' lontani l'uno dall'altra.

Cioè casso me ne frego se la amo o meno...
ma cosa fa lei senza di me eh?

Poverina...non ha nessuno...

Ma stiamo attenti a fare i missionari...
magari poi quando lei non ha più bisogno di lui...

Lui diventa un impaccio per lei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora ti chiedo..
> Che differenza c'è tra tradimento e sesso extraconiugale...
> Tutta la notte che penso a Lothar che dice il bello del tradimento...
> Non ci dovrebbe essere nulla di bello...
> ...


Vedi... io sono arrivata alla convinzione che tu non capisca perchè in realtà il tradimento ti è totalmente estraneo. Questo ti fa onore. Ma non è una marachella... c'è una grossa parte di mancanza di rispetto e considerazione ed una parte variabile di cattiveria... c'è sempre anche se piccola. Non è la parte derivante dalla gelosia quella che fa più male.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi... io sono arrivata alla convinzione che tu non capisca perchè in realtà il tradimento ti è totalmente estraneo. Questo ti fa onore. Ma non è una marachella... c'è una grossa parte di mancanza di rispetto e considerazione ed una parte variabile di cattiveria... c'è sempre anche se piccola. Non è la parte derivante dalla gelosia quella che fa più male.


Ma perchè cattiveria eh?
Dai chi tradisce non lo fa certo per fare un dispetto all'altro...ma solo per regalare un piacere a sè stesso eh?
Poi dai ogni storia è a sè...
Esistono anche uomini vittime di facocere...
Come sai benissimo "certe" donne sanno come manipolare un uomo eh?


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' peggio. Lo piscoterapeuta dove loro vanno come terapia di coppia infatti è un pò preoccupato dal fatto che se lui la lasciasse lei potrebbe non riprendersi più davvero.
> Quindi?
> Lui se se nel lavasse le mani forse lo farebbe. Ognuno per la sua strada e chi si è visto si è visto.
> Poi?


ok Tebe! ma in questo modo non ne esce nemmeno lui! 
a questo punto cosa pensa di risolvere facendosi una scopata extra? gli basterebbe davvero solo una semplice scopata extra?


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O forse un meccanismo perverso...in cui lui non ha il coraggio di darle quel calcio in culo perchè si smuova...e lei che sa benissimo che con le sue patetiche sceneggiate mantiene l'attenzione di lui su di sè eh?
> 
> Lei fa la vittima della situazion..
> E lui si sente insignito del ruolo di salvatore...
> ...


Infatti, le scelte sono due.
O stacca, o le resta vicino se la ama così tanto.
Ma la scopata alle spalle...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok Tebe! ma in questo modo non ne esce nemmeno lui!
> a questo punto cosa pensa di risolvere facendosi una scopata extra? gli basterebbe davvero solo una semplice scopata extra?


Na boccata de ossigeno no?
Prima di tornare al capezzale di lei no?
Sempre là al capezzale che el se ciucia un capezzolo no?
Sai tu quanto è pesante e snervante stare vicino ad una che è sempre piangente?

Ma Cristoforo...
Un giovane medico di 33 anni...
Nel 2012
Gnanca paron 
De uscire a cena con un'amica?

Ma in che mondo viviamo eh?

Cioè è lui che deve dirle...
Ehi ragazza...basta...guarda che qua va a finire che io mi allontano da te...perchè non ne posso più...smolla sta situazion...

Ma magari lei avvia la pecola....che non mi ascolti...non mi capisci...ecco pensi solo a te stesso....

Tu prova a stare vicina a certe persone...
Fanno venire la depression anche a yuma...

E dici...dai yuma andiamo a trovare la tizia...e lei caiiiiiiiiiicaiiiiiiiiiiiiicaiiiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O forse un meccanismo perverso...in cui lui non ha il coraggio di darle quel calcio in culo perchè si smuova...e lei che sa benissimo che con le sue patetiche sceneggiate mantiene l'attenzione di lui su di sè eh?
> 
> Lei fa la vittima della situazion..
> E lui si sente insignito del ruolo di salvatore...
> ...


No, probabilmente non è così... le avranno pur fatto una diagnosi... non è questione di richiesta di attenzione.. io ci sono passata ma... è una somma di fattori un lutto del genere, io non sono un tecnico e non riesco a spiegartelo con termini corretti: diciamo che in parte è regressione all'infanzia, in parte è negazione della vita, proprio rifiuto... io ho pensato spesso al suicidio in quel periodo, come sollievo alla sofferenza, come fine di una fatica, ma anche come ricongiunzione a quello che non c'era più. E' un casino, davvero. Il fatto di rifiutare il sesso : oltre a quello io rifiutavo anche di mangiare cose dolci o comunque buone, qualsiasi piacere insomma. Probabilmente c'era un desiderio di autopunirsi... Comunque sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che il sacrificio di lui... potrebbe solo peggiorare la cosa.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok Tebe! ma in questo modo non ne esce nemmeno lui!
> a questo punto cosa pensa di risolvere facendosi una scopata extra? gli basterebbe davvero solo una semplice scopata extra?


Brava è questa la domanda secondo me.
Se gli basta se ne fa una ogni 2/3 anni, ricarica le pile e via.
Se non gli basta la strada è segnata.
Gabriele non ha la sindrome del martire. E quindi, probabilmente , alla fine la lascerebbe.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, le scelte sono due.
> O stacca, o le resta vicino se la ama così tanto.
> Ma la scopata alle spalle...


Ma il punto è questo.
La scopata alle spalle potrebbe o affossare definitivamente la storia oppure dare nuova energia a lui.


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Na boccata de ossigeno no?
> Prima di tornare al capezzale di lei no?
> Sempre là al capezzale che el se ciucia un capezzolo no?
> Sai tu quanto è pesante e snervante stare vicino ad una che è sempre piangente?
> ...



ma infatti è quello che cerco di dire!
non gli serve la boccata d'ossigeno capisci! 
ok mettiamo che la boccata d'ossigeno sia utile...quanto durerà l'effetto? poi si troverà ancora nella stessa situazione! e lo farà di nuovo, e poi di nuovo.....ma non troverà mai una souzione al problema ma solo un diversivo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che cerco di dire!
> non gli serve la boccata d'ossigeno capisci!
> ok mettiamo che la boccata d'ossigeno sia utile...quanto durerà l'effetto? poi si troverà ancora nella stessa situazione! e lo farà di nuovo, e poi di nuovo.....ma non troverà mai una souzione al problema ma solo un diversivo.


Sei malata?
Intanto assaggia sta medicina no?
Però vedi come sono certe donne a spingere un pover uomo ad altrui braccia? Eh?
E poi piangono...
Ciò...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava è questa la domanda secondo me.
> *Se gli basta se ne fa una ogni 2/3 anni, ricarica le pile e via.
> *Se non gli basta la strada è segnata.
> Gabriele non ha la sindrome del martire. E quindi, probabilmente , alla fine la lascerebbe.


e secondo te un uomo a 33 anni si accontenta di un extra ogni 2/3 anni?


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che cerco di dire!
> non gli serve la boccata d'ossigeno capisci!
> ok mettiamo che la boccata d'ossigeno sia utile...quanto durerà l'effetto? poi si troverà ancora nella stessa situazione! e lo farà di nuovo, e poi di nuovo....*.ma non troverà mai una souzione al problema ma solo un diversivo*.


Se non trova la soluzione lo spico deve trovarla lui, che è un ortopedico?
Certo...magari lo farà di nuovo e di nuovo.
Ma lui starà con lei. Perchè la ama. E lei si sentirà amata.
Ed è questo il fine.
Il mezzo per me non è quasi mai importante.
E tutta questa gelosia che lei sta dimostrando è perchè non è cretina.
Sa che lui si sta allontanando...ma reagisce in maniera non giusta.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il punto è questo.
> La scopata alle spalle potrebbe o affossare definitivamente la storia oppure *dare nuova energia a lui*.


Ma è qui il punto. Io non ci credo a questa nuova energia.
Hai fatto la scopata? E poi? Ti senti più uomo? E' una specie di Viagra nella vita?
O poi arrivano i rimorsi (visto che non hai mai tradito?)? O ti piace, e dopo una settimana gli ormoni riprendono a mille e guardando altre donne pensi "ho voglia di scopare ancora"?
Se poi decide di restare ancora con la compagna, di fatto è un traditore, quindi, la colpisce alle spalle senza che lei lo sappia. E come sta lei, se uscisse fuori la cosa... altro che amore... quella si ammazza?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè cattiveria eh?
> *Dai chi tradisce non lo fa certo per fare un dispetto all'altro...ma solo per regalare un piacere a sè stesso eh?
> *


 Invece Conte... chi più... chi meno... alla faccia sua l'hanno detto... tanti... anche qui.
Che poi magari non era proprio corretto a pensarci bene... poteva essere ' alla faccia di sta vita che ci fa tirare come somari da basto senza mai poter godere di nulla'... ma lo sai no? si identifica, ci si sfoga su chi ci è vicino...


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e secondo te un uomo a 33 anni si accontenta di un extra ogni 2/3 anni?


Per ora  non ha tradito. Direi che tutto gioca a favore di Gabriele.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Il mezzo per me non è quasi mai importante.*
> E tutta questa gelosia che lei sta dimostrando è perchè non è cretina.
> Sa che lui si sta allontanando...ma reagisce in maniera non giusta.


No? Se lo facessero a me, botte con mazza ferrata.
Ah, no, sbaglio.... era per il mio bene... ora mi ama di più... e devo *accontentarmi*...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se non trova la soluzione lo spico *deve trovarla lui,* che è un ortopedico?
> Certo...magari lo farà di nuovo e di nuovo.
> Ma lui starà con lei. Perchè la ama. E lei si sentirà amata.
> Ed è questo il fine.
> ...


Si, perchè la vita è la sua....e non potrà tornare indietro!
lui la ama....ma lei lo ama? 
se non è una stupida e capisce che lui si sta allontando perchè non fa nulla per non perderlo? 
e lui è disposto a passare una vita cosi?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti è quello che cerco di dire!
> non gli serve la boccata d'ossigeno capisci!
> ok mettiamo che la boccata d'ossigeno sia utile...quanto durerà l'effetto? poi si troverà ancora nella stessa situazione! e lo farà di nuovo, e poi di nuovo.....ma non troverà mai una souzione al problema ma solo un diversivo.


Rimango dell'opinione che in questa specifica situazione l'eventuale trombata debba essere vista come un chiudere il mondo fuori per un momento, equivale a comprare un biglietto per Rio de Janeiro e dire alla propria tipa: Vado a vedere il carnevale di Rio, ritorno tra una settimana.


----------



## Salome (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ma porcazzozza sti uomini li hanno già beccati le altre...ma dico?!un uomo di 33 anni che ci pensa pure su se trovare un paio d'ore lontano da sta valle di lacrime vi sembra poco?e poi vada subito a dire alla ragazza...ehi?te la dai una mossa o vuoi che scappi via?ci stai un pò da sola sulle tue gambine?ce la fai,no?


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma è qui il punto. Io non ci credo a questa nuova energia.
> Hai fatto la scopata? E poi? Ti senti più uomo? E' una specie di Viagra nella vita?
> O poi arrivano i rimorsi (visto che non hai mai tradito?)? O ti piace, e dopo una settimana gli ormoni riprendono a mille e guardando altre donne pensi "ho voglia di scopare ancora"?
> Se poi decide di restare ancora con la compagna, di fatto è un traditore, quindi, la colpisce alle spalle senza che lei lo sappia. E come sta lei, se uscisse fuori la cosa... altro che amore... quella si ammazza?


Andy, è vero. Dopo la scopata...e poi?
Ed è anche vero che lui non ha mai tradito...quindi dopo potrebbe essere peggio.
Ma se non fa qualcosa si lasciano.
Ed è questo che lo manda in paranoia.
E' davvero difficile questa situazione e spero che (visto che ci sta leggendo) dica anche lui qualcosa..


----------



## lunaiena (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...


Ma lui che visione ha del tradimento?


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rimango dell'opinione che in questa specifica situazione l'eventuale trombata debba essere vista come un chiudere il mondo fuori per un momento, equivale a comprare un biglietto per Rio de Janeiro e dire alla propria tipa: Vado a vedere il carnevale di Rio, ritorno tra una settimana.


si, questa si....ma poi magari il carnevale di Rio ti piace cosi tanto che decidi di andarlo a vedere tutti gli anni


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rimango dell'opinione che in questa specifica situazione l'eventuale trombata debba essere vista come un chiudere il mondo fuori per un momento, equivale a comprare un biglietto per Rio de Janeiro e dire alla propria tipa: Vado a vedere il carnevale di Rio, ritorno tra una settimana.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Salome ha detto:


> Ma porcazzozza sti uomini li hanno già beccati le altre...ma dico?!un uomo di 33 anni che ci pensa pure su se trovare un paio d'ore lontano da sta valle di lacrime vi sembra poco?e poi vada subito a dire alla ragazza...ehi?te la dai una mossa o vuoi che scappi via?ci stai un pò da sola sulle tue gambine?ce la fai,no?


:bravooo:


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Andy, è vero. Dopo la scopata...e poi?
> Ed è anche vero che lui non ha mai tradito...quindi dopo potrebbe essere peggio.
> *Ma se non fa qualcosa si lasciano.*
> Ed è questo che lo manda in paranoia.
> E' davvero difficile questa situazione e spero che (visto che ci sta leggendo) dica anche lui qualcosa..


Se non fa qualcosa si lasciano?
Ok, qual è la soluzione? Fare l'amore con un'altra? Non mi sembra un uomo che prenda in pugno il problema con la sua compagna, ma un uomo che decida cosa vada bene *solo *per lui.
Che soluzione è? Da uomo che non sa cosa fare e che ha voglia di sesso perchè la sua compagna non lo soddisfa. 
Forse sarebbe meglio lo lasci lei se questo pensiero è quello veritiero.
Per questo, se lui vuole fare qualcosa, le dice: 
_ciao ciao, io ho bisogno di altro, ho fatto di tutto, e tu lo sai, ma... nulla. Ho bisogno di vivere la mia vita. Se vuoi dare tu una scossa al nostro rapporto io sono qui, ma ora, per favore, non me la sento di soddisfare solo i tuoi egoismi..._


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, questa si....ma poi magari il carnevale di Rio ti piace cosi tanto che decidi di andarlo a vedere tutti gli anni


E ti pare poco ? E' vero che i sistemi evolvono anche attraverso la mancanza di attività, nel senso che anche non fare niente, equivale a fare qualcosa, ma non mi sembra questo il caso. Stò tizio deve fare qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa che spazi dallo spegnersi una sigaretta su un braccio ad una gangbang con una moltitudine di ballerine brasiliane. E' solo cosi che potrà avere nuovi elementi per rispondere alla domanda che lo assilla, e cioè: Che cazzo devo fare ?


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava è questa la domanda secondo me.
> Se gli basta se ne fa una ogni 2/3 anni, ricarica le pile e via.
> Se non gli basta la strada è segnata.
> Gabriele non ha la sindrome del martire. E quindi, probabilmente , alla fine la lascerebbe.


Alla fine la lascerebbe?
Allora è meglio che la lasci subito...perché altrimenti è inutile.
O si fa la scopata, però poi non lascia anche se vorrebbe.
O la lascia subito. Che senso avrebbe farsi una scopata, se il risultato sarebbe lo stesso?




Tebe ha detto:


> Tra l'altro Gabriele proprio un mesetto fa ha fatto le valige dopo l'ennesima sceneggiata di lei.
> Risultato?
> Ospedale in crisi d'ansia. Lei.
> Lui non ha mollato. Non è tornato a casa.
> Il delirio


 Da allora non è più tornato a casa con lei?





Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il punto è questo.
> La scopata alle spalle potrebbe o affossare definitivamente la storia oppure dare nuova energia a lui.


E secondo te, se lei è così davvero gelosa come hai raccontato, non si accorgerebbe del sorriso a 360 gradi che lui avrebbe dopo la scopata?


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma lui che visione ha del tradimento?


Lui non tradisce e fino a "ieri" non ci pensava nemmeno.
Non è un moralista ed è piuttosto rispettoso delle libertà sessuali altrui. Almeno da quanto lo conosco io.
Però ha sempre detto che l'idea di avere un rapporto sessuale con un altra donna che non fosse lei lo metteva a disagio. Molto a disagio.
Ora un pò meno.


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

lei soffre troppo, questo è certo
se lui fosse veramente  un uomo di cuore, invece di pensare ai tradimenti, dovrebbe .... abbatterla?

a parte gli scherzi, i lutti vanno superati, gli altri possono aiutarci ma non possono fare più di tanto, la forza c'è ed è dentro di noi, poichè - notizia del secolo - la gente ha la bizzarra abitudine di ... morire, prima o poi ( si spera poi)


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Se non fa qualcosa si lasciano?
> Ok, qual è la soluzione? Fare l'amore con un'altra? Non mi sembra un uomo che prenda in pugno il problema con la sua compagna, ma un uomo che decida cosa vada bene *solo *per lui.
> Che soluzione è? Da uomo che non sa cosa fare e che ha voglia di sesso perchè la sua compagna non lo soddisfa.
> Forse sarebbe meglio lo lasci lei se questo pensiero è quello veritiero.
> ...


Ma scusa... non prende in pugno la situazione?
Quando è successo l'incidente lei è stata ricoverata in tempo zero perchè è andata fuori di matto.( ci sarei andata anche io fuori)
Lui si è occupato di: funerali, bare, cimitero, gestione di lei e gestioni di tutti.
Quando lei è uscita ovviamente non voleva più andare a casa sua e lui si è attivato e sono andati a vivere insieme.
Lei non riusciva a studiare, lui ha mollato un pò il suo lavoro (ha rinunciato a fare un percorso in america di 6 mesi per lei.. e lo rifarebbe ha detto) e l'ha spronata a prendere la laurea.
E poi l'ha spronata a trovare lavoro. uscire con le amiche eccetera.
Va pure dallo psicologo con lei.
Scusa...cosa dovrebbe fare di più?
Cos'è per te un uomo che prende in mano la situazione?


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> lei soffre troppo, questo è certo
> se lui fosse veramente  un uomo di cuore, invece di pensare ai tradimenti, *dovrebbe .... abbatterla?*
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, i lutti vanno superati, gli altri possono aiutarci ma non possono fare più di tanto, la forza c'è ed è dentro di noi, poichè - notizia del secolo - la gente ha la bizzarra abitudine di ... morire, prima o poi ( si spera poi)


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! Gli ho anche proposto di aiutarlo a fare sparire il cadavere!!!!


----------



## Sophie (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui è un ortopedico, quindi non avrebbe potuto darle un aiuto psicologico e se non ricordo male i tarpeuti cambiati sono già a due. O tre. Non mi ricordo.
> Lei ha perso un fratello e il padre in un incidente.
> La madre l'ha persa da piccola.
> QWuindi mettiamoci anche che è praticamente sola al mondo, anche se ha zie e quant'altro..


La professione di medico e' una professione di cura. Non si sceglie a caso. E ha scelto come compagna una persona che ha bisogno di cura. Ora sta vivendo il senso di impotenza, perché e' quello che ti porta questo tipo di malattie. L'idea del tradimento sembra apparentemente legata solo al sesso, ma non e' cosi'. Ha origini più profonde. Il tradimento lo cambierà in questo cambiamento che e' già cominciato in lui.


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma scusa... non prende in pugno la situazione?
> Quando è successo l'incidente lei è stata ricoverata in tempo zero perchè è andata fuori di matto.( ci sarei andata anche io fuori)
> Lui si è occupato di: funerali, bare, cimitero, gestione di lei e gestioni di tutti.
> Quando lei è uscita ovviamente non voleva più andare a casa sua e lui si è attivato e sono andati a vivere insieme.
> ...



se si lasciano mi offro volontaria per sposarlo! 

a parte gli scherzi! ha fatto tanto e sta facendo tanto...ma forse lei si sta adagiando in questa situazione di lui che pensa a tutto....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E non raccontate cazzate ... penso che vi frequentaste per un motivo no? non c' e nessuno motivo perchè un uomo e una donna fidanzati escano insieme a cena da amici..........le solite palle all italiana


Esistono delle eccezioni


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma scusa... non prende in pugno la situazione?
> Quando è successo l'incidente lei è stata ricoverata in tempo zero perchè è andata fuori di matto.( ci sarei andata anche io fuori)
> Lui si è occupato di: funerali, bare, cimitero, gestione di lei e gestioni di tutti.
> Quando lei è uscita ovviamente non voleva più andare a casa sua e lui si è attivato e sono andati a vivere insieme.
> ...


La cosa peggiore che può capitare ad una persona è quella di essere vista sempre solo e comunque come la Coperta di Linus.


----------



## Salomè (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma scusa... non prende in pugno la situazione?
> Quando è successo l'incidente lei è stata ricoverata in tempo zero perchè è andata fuori di matto.( ci sarei andata anche io fuori)
> Lui si è occupato di: funerali, bare, cimitero, gestione di lei e gestioni di tutti.
> Quando lei è uscita ovviamente non voleva più andare a casa sua e lui si è attivato e sono andati a vivere insieme.
> ...


Dovrebbe dare prima uno scossone a lei facendole sentire che in questo modo non si può andare avanti. Lui di mestiere non fa nè il motivatore e nè il volontario della CroceRossa. Vuole un uomo o qualcuno a cui continuarsi ad aggrappare? intanto lui si faccia anche l'uscitina con un'amica e forse sarà in grado di ragionare pure meglio.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla fine la lascerebbe?
> Allora è meglio che la lasci subito...perché altrimenti è inutile.
> O si fa la scopata, però poi non lascia anche se vorrebbe.
> O la lascia subito. Che senso avrebbe farsi una scopata, se il risultato sarebbe lo stesso?
> ...


Credo proprio che lui non avrebbe un sorriso a 360 gradi e se anche ce l'avesse...forse lei sarebbe troppo occupata nelle sue paturnie per accorgersene.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sophie ha detto:


> La professione di medico e' una professione di cura. Non si sceglie a caso. E ha scelto come compagna una persona che ha bisogno di cura. Ora sta vivendo il senso di impotenza, perché e' quello che ti porta questo tipo di malattie. L'idea del tradimento sembra apparentemente legata solo al sesso, ma non e' cosi'. Ha origini più profonde. *Il tradimento lo cambierà in questo cambiamento che e' già cominciato in lui.*


Ma quando si sono messi insieme lei stava bene.

Sul neretto: e non un cambiamento, di qualunque tipo esso sia, auspicabile in questa situazione ?


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se si lasciano mi offro volontaria per sposarlo!
> 
> a parte gli scherzi! ha fatto tanto e sta facendo tanto...ma forse lei si sta adagiando in questa situazione di lui che pensa a tutto....



allora: lui sta facendo troppo o troppo poco? decidetevi

forse è meglio se sta fermo e vede che succede!


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma scusa... *non prende in pugno la situazione?*
> Quando è successo l'incidente lei è stata ricoverata in tempo zero perchè è andata fuori di matto.( ci sarei andata anche io fuori)
> Lui si è occupato di: funerali, bare, cimitero, gestione di lei e gestioni di tutti.
> Quando lei è uscita ovviamente non voleva più andare a casa sua e lui si è attivato e sono andati a vivere insieme.
> ...


No, gli sta scappando di mano la situazione.
Ha fatto tutto? Anche cose *molto importanti* come hai scritto tu?
E allora risponditi anche tu!
Dopo tutto questo, lui non ce la fa più... e per non lasciarla... deve scoparsi un'altra? 
Capisci la logica?
Ha capito che forse che non può fare null'altro. Di certo scopando un'altra rimarrà sempre lo stesso con lei.
Prendere in mano la situazione ORA?
Andarsene via.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *se si lasciano mi offro volontaria per sposarlo!*
> 
> a parte gli scherzi! ha fatto tanto e sta facendo tanto...ma forse lei si sta adagiando in questa situazione di lui che pensa a tutto....


Ahahahahahah! mettiti in coda!!!! (io non sono in coda...un uomo così lo sopprimerei dopo 15 minuti) ma è indubbio che ha moltissime estimatrici.

Anche secondo me lei si sta adagiando....


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Rimango dell'opinione che in questa specifica situazione l'eventuale trombata debba essere vista come un chiudere il mondo fuori per un momento, equivale a comprare un biglietto per Rio de Janeiro e dire alla propria tipa: Vado a vedere il carnevale di Rio, ritorno tra una settimana.


Non ce la faccio proprio a trovare questo tipo di lato terapeutico nello svuotarsi gli zebedei con una escort.
Ci sto provando eh... ma zero. 
Non riesco a far equivalere il sesso con un'altra ad una vacanzina in solitudine. 
Non è solo attività fisica, ho purtroppo il grande limite di pensare che sottointenda sempre un certo tipo di coinvolgimento (e non parlo di amore).

Che ci vuoi fà, il mondo è bello perchè è vario


----------



## Salomè (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ma lui ha già adocchiato qualcuna?qualche infermierina...


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Tebe ma lui ha già adocchiato qualcuna?qualche infermierina...


ihihhiiiii, glielo chiesto mentre si stava mangiando un pezzo di tonno alla piastra con semi di papavero!!!
E' diventato rosso e mi ha gelata con "Non capisci un cazzo Tebe. Strano."
Quindi la risposta è no.
Ma conoscendolo non ne dubitavo.
E se dovesse decidere per la escort mi sa pure che gliela devo trovare io...


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Tebe ma lui ha già adocchiato qualcuna?qualche infermierina...


Poi comunque...ci sta leggendo...proponiti!!!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah! mettiti in coda!!!! (io non sono in coda...un uomo così lo sopprimerei dopo 15 minuti) ma è indubbio che ha moltissime estimatrici.
> 
> Anche secondo me lei si sta adagiando....


ahahaah era una battura! io sto bene cosi come sto per il momento!

....appunto secondo me lei ha bisogno di uno scossone....


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, gli sta scappando di mano la situazione.
> Ha fatto tutto? Anche cose *molto importanti* come hai scritto tu?
> E allora risponditi anche tu!
> Dopo tutto questo, lui non ce la fa più... e per non lasciarla... deve scoparsi un'altra?
> ...


No Andy...per tutto quello che ho scritto prima, non condivido nulla del tuo pensiero.
E non capisco la logica tua ma capisco la logica sua che per provare a far funzionare la loro storia ldeve prendersi una vacanza mentale.


----------



## Nefertiti (8 Febbraio 2012)

Al limite mi sacrifico io....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio proprio a trovare questo tipo di lato terapeutico nello svuotarsi gli zebedei con una escort.
> Ci sto provando eh... ma zero.
> Non riesco a far equivalere il sesso con un'altra ad una vacanzina in solitudine.
> Non è solo attività fisica, ho purtroppo il grande limite di pensare che sottointenda sempre un certo tipo di coinvolgimento (e non parlo di amore).
> ...


Ma infatti io ho detto che le azioni che questo può compiere ricoprono uno spettro molto ampio: partono dallo spegnersi una sigaretta su un braccio fino ad arrivare a riscendere il Rio delle Amazzoni in barca scrivendo le memorie dei suoi primi 33 anni. Noi non sappiamo qual'è la più funzionale per lui....e purtroppo...neanche lui.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Nefertiti ha detto:


> Al limite mi sacrifico io....


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo proprio che lui non avrebbe un sorriso a 360 gradi e se anche ce l'avesse...forse lei sarebbe troppo occupata nelle sue paturnie per accorgersene.


Dici?
Però non era molto occupata nelle sue paturnie per chiamarlo quando era ad una cena sempre fatta, con te.

Ma lui dopo essere uscito di casa 1 mese fa, è più ritornato, oppure vive ancora fuori?

Credo anche io che lei si sia più che abbondantemente adagiata, diciamo così...

PS Coooooomunque, visto che si parla di sacrifici...ci sono pure io!!! :carneval:


----------



## Salomè (8 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici?
> Però non era molto occupata nelle sue paturnie per chiamarlo quando era ad una cena sempre fatta, con te.
> 
> Ma lui dopo essere uscito di casa 1 mese fa, è più ritornato, oppure vive ancora fuori?
> ...


Ci vuole il ticket per 'sto medico? :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Qui fra dee greche, dee egizie, ballerine israelitiche, regine e città egizie, non ci si capisce più niente


----------



## elana_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui fra dee greche, dee egizie, ballerine israelitiche, regine e città egizie, non ci si capisce più niente


ahahahahahah
Tuba, volevo scrivere qualcosa a questo proposito ma tu sei stato molto più eloquente

P.S. ...senza contare tutti gli astri del firmamento eh?


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici?
> Però non era molto occupata nelle sue paturnie per chiamarlo quando era ad una cena sempre fatta, con te.
> 
> Ma lui dopo essere uscito di casa 1 mese fa, è più ritornato, oppure vive ancora fuori?
> ...


Ultimamente io faccio parte delle  paturnie, come ogni donna che si avvicina a lui. E non ha importanza se la conosce, se è vecchia, brutta, bella, giovane. 
Se è donna è una tragedia.
Si è tornato a casa...tra l'altro la casa è di lui....


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...


Sarò di sicuro poco sensibile, ma chissenefrega.
Un uomo con la u maiuscola che, non riesce a districarsi in una situazione complicata come questa? 
E le parole? le parole di cui un Dottore dovrebbe fa uso visto il suo titolo? Non mi dite che non centra nulla il titolo perchè sappiamo tutti bene che ci sono modi e maniere per espletare un pensiero, e di certo anche se un ignorante sa farsi capire, non per nulla esistono le parole! "Ben dette"

Dice di avere giustamente gli ormoni impazziti, ma sa anche come farli ragionare? o dobbiamo scriverglielo?
Infine, il fidanzamento altro non dovrebbe essere che un inizio di conoscenza, se la conoscenza non c'è, è inutile nascondersi dietro un lutto della persona a cui "vuoi bene". La conoscenza può portare al dire, no! non sei la donna per me, arrivati a pensare a ciò basta dirlo. Altrimenti è inutile ,mentire a se stessi per dare una giustificazione ad un tradimento.

Claudio.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui fra dee greche, dee egizie, ballerine israelitiche, regine e città egizie, non ci si capisce più niente


Perche' sei nuovo del forum e, non sai/conosci, ignori ...


"L'ignoranza è madre della felicità e beatitudine sensuale. (Giordano Bruno)"


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche' sei nuovo del forum e, non sai/conosci, ignori ...
> 
> 
> "L'ignoranza è madre della felicità e beatitudine sensuale. (Giordano Bruno)"


scusa ma questo che significa?

se siamo ingoranti, allora che qualcuno ci informi...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> che qualcuno ci informi...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo, vuoi la guerra?


Facciamo finta che tutto va ben, tutto va ben  OK?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> scusa ma questo che significa?
> 
> se siamo ingoranti, allora che qualcuno ci informi...


Tranquilla. E' la sindrome da complotto. Marilyn è stata uccisa dalla mafia, perchè Elvis non voleva fare il militare e e Jim Morrison in realtà è ancora vivo.

Basta che una persona si mette un nick che ricorda qualche vecchio utente e parte l'embolo.

Ripeto: esistono sempre i lavori socialmente utili se non avete un cacchio da fare.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo, vuoi la guerra?
> 
> 
> Facciamo finta che tutto va ben, tutto va ben  OK?


Noooo anche io voglio sapere!!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilla. E' la sindrome da complotto. Marilyn è stata uccisa dalla mafia, perchè Elvis non voleva fare il militare e e Jim Morrison in realtà è ancora vivo.
> 
> Basta che una persona si mette un nick che ricorda qualche vecchio utente e parte l'embolo.
> 
> Ripeto: esistono sempre i lavori socialmente utili se non avete un cacchio da fare.


Di chi è il nik che ricorda qualche vecchio utente?
Dai dai dai tuba...diccelo!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilla. E' la sindrome da complotto. Marilyn è stata uccisa dalla mafia, perchè Elvis non voleva fare il militare e e Jim Morrison in realtà è ancora vivo.
> 
> Basta che una persona si mette un nick che ricorda qualche vecchio utente e parte l'embolo.
> 
> Ripeto: esistono sempre i lavori socialmente utili se non avete un cacchio da fare.



mi deludi sempre di piu', ma fa niente ...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilla. E' la sindrome da complotto. Marilyn è stata uccisa dalla mafia, perchè Elvis non voleva fare il militare e e Jim Morrison in realtà è ancora vivo.
> 
> Basta che una persona si mette un nick che ricorda qualche vecchio utente e parte l'embolo.
> 
> Ripeto: esistono sempre i lavori socialmente utili se non avete un cacchio da fare.


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi deludi sempre di piu', ma fa niente ...



Marì, nonostante il ban, hai comunnque l'opportunità di dare il contributo alle varie discussioni. *Contributi che almeno per non erano mai banali,* invece sprechi ogni occasione per triturare i marroni co stè vecchie storie. Ora chi è che delude chi ?


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui fra dee greche, dee egizie, ballerine israelitiche, regine e città egizie, non ci si capisce più niente



Uff, hai ragione... mi tocca cambiare... 
:blank:


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Marì, nonostante il ban, hai comunnque l'opportunità di dare il contributo alle varie discussioni. *Contributi che almeno per non erano mai banali,* invece sprechi ogni occasione per triturare i marroni co stè vecchie storie. Ora chi è che delude chi ?


ari quoto! 
:up:


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo, vuoi la guerra?
> 
> 
> Facciamo finta che tutto va ben, tutto va ben  OK?


ok
tutto va ben
ma in questo modo si crea un sottoforum di adepti, lo capisci?

guarda io sono ignorante di ciò che è successo nel vecchio forum e non mi cale niente di guerre o di litigi all'ultimo sangue
ma so che c'erano delle belle voci
e dico solo che se alcune di queste voci ritornassero
questo forum ci guadagnerebbe solo in ricchezza e in spessore
perché adesso
diciamocela tutta
almeno secondo me
sta diventando un po' noioso 
questo forum


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...


ma perché? e perché non si lasciano, sono giovani e forse belli


----------



## Skizzofern (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se non la tradisce (puro scopo sessuale) la lascerà prima o poi. E sarà un ecatombe.
> Se la tradisce e lei lo becca, sarà un ecatombe lo stesso.
> Se la tradisce e non lo becca probabilmente hanno una chance.
> Credo sia inutile scrivere cosa gli ho consigliato io.



Le parla occhi negli occhi, le spiega , ci si confronta e se non risolve la lascia. Non può fare tutto il lavoro da solo come ha fatto finora.
Appoggiarsi in un momento di crisi è sacrosanto, macerarci e approfittarne non consentito.
Giustificare lo svuotino col lutto mi fa orrore.

Ecatombe?? quale ecatombe? si sopravvive sempre a questioni d'amore, credimi


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2012)

E soprattutto Marì ti sei sempre fatta vanto di non nasconderti. Allora o dici per intero le cose o non buttare mezze frasi.....E' fastidioso il continuo insinuare sospetti senza dire come stanno le cose. Se le tue sono sensazioni, tienile per te altrimenti dì come stanno le cose. Non che me ne freghi molto se i nuovi arrivi siano vecchi utenti. Trovo che non palesarsi sia sinonimo di sapere di essere nel torto e vergognarsi dichiarare la vera identità. 
Concordo con Tuba, credo che tu abbia dato molto a questo forum sono sempre e ancora dubbiosa sul perchè tu sia stata bannata e non ne ho fatto mistero. Puoi scrivere ancora e visto che sembri/sei legata a questo forum continua a dare il tuo contributo, a me comunque farebbe piacere.


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Noooo anche io voglio sapere!!!!


tu?
ma io che credevo che tu...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Marì, nonostante il ban, hai comunnque l'opportunità di dare il contributo alle varie discussioni. *Contributi che almeno per non erano mai banali,* invece sprechi ogni occasione per triturare i marroni co stè vecchie storie. Ora chi è che delude chi ?


.. non e' mia intenzione di rovinarvi la giornata/il giochino, tu hai fatto una affermazione ed io ho dato la mia opinione, giusto? 


Poi ... ho dato il mio contributo a chi meritava, mica aspettavo te che me lo ricordavi ... ao' ma che ti manca? cosa TI ho fatto di cosi brutto?




MAH!


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarò di sicuro poco sensibile, ma chissenefrega.
> Un uomo con la u maiuscola che, non riesce a districarsi in una situazione complicata come questa?
> E le parole? le parole di cui un Dottore dovrebbe fa uso visto il suo titolo? Non mi dite che non centra nulla il titolo perchè sappiamo tutti bene che ci sono modi e maniere per espletare un pensiero, e di certo anche se un ignorante sa farsi capire, non per nulla esistono le parole! "Ben dette"
> 
> ...



Quoto Claudio.
Tebe, tu puoi anche non essere d'accordo con me e non condividere il mio pensiero, ma se per voi gli uomini da portare sul palmo di una mano sono quelli che si prendono una vacanza penetrando un'altra donna... beh, ti rispondo anche da incazzato.
Portate sul palmo omuncoli... e forse perchè lasciano le briciole quando passano.
E i piccioni si fiondano sulle briciole... e l'ho detto.
Vorrei vedere il *tuo uomo*... e il *tuo pensiero*...


----------



## Sophie (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quando si sono messi insieme lei stava bene.
> 
> Sul neretto: e non un cambiamento, di qualunque tipo esso sia, auspicabile in questa situazione ?


Anche l'innamoramento non avviene per caso. 
Può essere che dentro di se' lui sentisse comunque che lei era una persona con certi tipi di bisogni. Una persona che da tre anni sta male e' una persona comunque che ha delle fragilità non dovute solo al grave lutto.
Lui si trova in una gabbia, lei non ha famiglia, non ha nessuno a cui appoggiarsi emotivamente, ha solo lui. Lei attraverso il sintomo lo tiene legato a se, perché ha una fottuta paura di perdere anche lui. Lo mette in una una posizione da chi lui non riesce a tirarsi fuori. Anzi la sua paura aumenta, la sua gelosia peggiora perché  lei sente la sua "insofferenza", la sua impotenza, la paura per il futuro.
Se lei continua così il risultato sarà un ennesimo devastante abbandono per lei o una vita di inferno per lui. 
Come lo vedi un tradimento in questo contesto? Una boccata di ossigeno per lui sicuramente, ma e' un palliativo per il presente. Il problema risolto alla base, con un bravo terapeuta sistemico, terapia di coppia. Se lui la ama... altrimenti se continuano su questo binario di questo amore non resterà che cenere.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*Acqua in bocca*



farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto Marì ti sei sempre fatta vanto di non nasconderti. Allora o dici per intero le cose o non buttare mezze frasi.....E' fastidioso il continuo insinuare sospetti senza dire come stanno le cose. Se le tue sono sensazioni, tienile per te altrimenti dì come stanno le cose. Non che me ne freghi molto se i nuovi arrivi siano vecchi utenti. Trovo che non palesarsi sia sinonimo di sapere di essere nel torto e vergognarsi dichiarare la vera identità.
> Concordo con Tuba, credo che tu abbia dato molto a questo forum sono sempre e ancora dubbiosa sul perchè tu sia stata bannata e non ne ho fatto mistero. Puoi scrivere ancora e visto che sembri/sei legata a questo forum continua a dare il tuo contributo, a me comunque farebbe piacere.


Farfalli', cerca di capirmi  non posso, se il "divino" mi scopre mi banna l'IP di nuovo ed io non sono ancora in ottime condizioni fisiche, OK?


PS anzi se vuoi farmi un piacere personale cancella questo post, grazie


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

OT
scusatemi tutti per le mie illazioni
come al solito non avevo capito una tega (come dice il Conte)...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> OT
> scusatemi tutti per le mie illazioni
> come al solito non avevo capito una tega (come dice il Conte)...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se non la tradisce (puro scopo sessuale) la lascerà prima o poi. E sarà un ecatombe.
> Se la tradisce e lei lo becca, sarà un ecatombe lo stesso.
> Se la tradisce e non lo becca probabilmente hanno una chance.


La sfortuna delle persone è che non si vergognano ad esagerare.
Perchè ci penseresti dalle dieci alle dodici volte prima di spararla grossa se frequentassi il bar vicino a casa mia dove seduti al tuo stesso tavolino ti ritrovi due camionisti in pensione colle mani così grosse che son tre giorni che spalano la neve dal vialetto senza il badile ed un vaccaro che quando ride ti mostra tutti e due i suoi denti lunghissimi, perchè loro delle scemenze delle donne e degli uomini che sembrano donne non ne vogliono sapere.
E ti basterebbe una sola delle loro occhiate per capire che se vuoi restare ancora seduto su quella seggiolina da giardino mentre ti allungano le carte ormai rotonde per fare la quindicesima partita a scala quaranta della serata, certe scemenze te le devi tenere per te.
Se una femmina ha la testa balorda è un problema suo e non tuo, chiaro?
Se non fa il suo dovere a letto, tu cambi letto, chiaro?
Tanto ce l'hanno tutte uguale e vista una, viste tutte!
Meglio prenderne una sana, che sforni figli sani, che non ti faccia venire una testa così alla sera quando le vuoi solo dare una botta prima di dormire, che faccia da mangiare e sia pulita.
Quelle altre si usano se servono e basta, mica ti vorrai mettere una così in casa, no?

Sta tipa qua lo fa il suo dovere di donna?
No?
Allora aria!

E poi cos'è sta mania dello psicologo? 
Se c'hai del tempo da perdere vai dallo psicologo, dal callista o dal parrucchiere, se devi spalar merda dalle quattro di mattina anche il giorno di Natale, lo psicologo fa la fame!
E te stai bene, perchè se ti prendi il lusso di stare male vuol dire che hai il tempo da perdere e non hai un accidenti da fare!
E la gente che gli tiene dietro a ste bambine coi grilli nella testa che piangopno perchè gli è morto l'uccellino è anche peggio, perchè è come loro e anche peggio!
E allora gli va bene che stiano insieme, perche sono della stessa forza e le teste nel rusco ce le mettono insieme!

Se hai un po' di cervello a ste qua colle paturnie gli molli un calcio dove non batte il sole, mica gli paghi l'amichgetto che gliela gratta sul divano e ti dice che poverina ha bisogno di tempo e la devi capire e gli devi pagare tre mesi al mare che così si distrae e distrae il bagnino ed altri tre mesi in montagna così c'è l'aria buona e l'omino che gl'insegna come si aprono le gambe sugli sci.

Se una non va bene non va bene neanche per farci il macinato per il ragù, figurarsi per sposarsela e farci dei figli!
Con una così?
Chissà che roba nascerebbe?!
E che testa avrebbero sti bambini cogli insegnamenti di una bestia del genere?!

Tanto vale non perderci tempo...
Una gobba non la drizzi neanche se la ingabbi con le putrelle!
E che ci stai a fare con una che non funziona se per fare quello che ti rende uomo devi trovartene un'altra?
Tanto vale andare coll'altra, una che sia sana però e che stiri le lenzuola di giorno e le spiegazzi la notte con te!
Tanto costano uguale!
E se ne trovano finchè vuoi!

E non sarà mica la fine del mondo!
Se provi a dirlo ti arriva una manata dal vaccaro che ti gira la testa di 360 gradi, e ti scordi anche solo di pensarlo una seconda volta!
Ma non tutti hanno un vaccaro che gli mette la testa a posto.
E allora non si vergognao ad esagerare...
Poverini!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

*grazie farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



GRazie mille.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché? e perché non si lasciano, sono giovani e forse belli


Perchè si amano. Mi sembrava davvero chiaro.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Le parla occhi negli occhi, le spiega , ci si confronta e se non risolve la lascia. Non può fare tutto il lavoro da solo come ha fatto finora.
> Appoggiarsi in un momento di crisi è sacrosanto, macerarci e approfittarne non consentito.
> Giustificare lo svuotino col lutto mi fa orrore.
> 
> *Ecatombe?? quale ecatombe? si sopravvive sempre a questioni d'amore, credimi*


*
*
Concordo ma per loro forse non è così.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> tu?
> ma io che credevo che tu...


Io cosa? Oddio...mi state dicendo che sono un vecchio forumista sotto mentite spoglie?


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La sfortuna delle persone è che non si vergognano ad esagerare.
> Perchè ci penseresti dalle dieci alle dodici volte prima di spararla grossa se frequentassi il bar vicino a casa mia dove seduti al tuo stesso tavolino ti ritrovi due camionisti in pensione colle mani così grosse che son tre giorni che spalano la neve dal vialetto senza il badile ed un vaccaro che quando ride ti mostra tutti e due i suoi denti lunghissimi, perchè loro delle scemenze delle donne e degli uomini che sembrano donne non ne vogliono sapere.
> E ti basterebbe una sola delle loro occhiate per capire che se vuoi restare ancora seduto su quella seggiolina da giardino mentre ti allungano le carte ormai rotonde per fare la quindicesima partita a scala quaranta della serata, certe scemenze te le devi tenere per te.
> Se una femmina ha la testa balorda è un problema suo e non tuo, chiaro?
> ...


auahahahaahahahahah, ma ora dico io!! io scrissi la stessa cosa tua; è per farmi sentire inferiore... o perchè tanto tanto sai che... non serve a nulla ? 
Però per la parcondicio ci appelliamo, appunto alla parcondicio; ma sta parcondicio, non la poteva fare un vaccaro con quattro sberle!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto Claudio.
> Tebe, tu puoi anche non essere d'accordo con me e non condividere il mio pensiero, ma se per voi gli uomini da portare sul palmo di una mano sono quelli che si prendono una vacanza penetrando un'altra donna... beh, ti rispondo anche da incazzato.
> Portate sul palmo omuncoli... e forse perchè lasciano le briciole quando passano.
> E i piccioni si fiondano sulle briciole... e l'ho detto.
> Vorrei vedere il *tuo uomo*... e il *tuo pensiero*...


Andy...io non avrei fatto tutto quello che ha fatto e sta facendo Gabriele perchè sono diversa. Ragiono anche in maniera diversa.
Tre anni così non li avrei passati. Un anno. Due. Ma poi...basta. O forse si? Non lo so.
Gabriele sa benissimo cosa penso della situazione.
Sa che non lo stimo per come si sta comportando, perchè dovrebbe darle un calcio nel culo così da costringerla a reagire.
Non amo le donne piangiose  e che si attaccano a cozza ma anche li...la vive lui la storia, non io.
E' lui che ama, e io amo in modo diverso.
Posso solo tentare di fare l'amica con Gabriele come ho sempre fatto.
Cosa vuol dire che vorresti vedere il mio uomo e il pensiero?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> auahahahaahahahahah, ma ora dico io!! io scrissi la stessa cosa tua; è per farmi sentire inferiore... o perchè tanto tanto sai che... non serve a nulla ?


La seconda che hai detto...
Anche se prima o poi volevo tirarla fuori la saggezza del vaccaro!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto...
> Anche se prima o poi volevo tirarla fuori la saggezza del vaccaro!


 

A domani.

Claudio.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Andy...io non avrei fatto tutto quello che ha fatto e sta facendo Gabriele perchè sono diversa. Ragiono anche in maniera diversa.
> Tre anni così non li avrei passati. Un anno. Due. Ma poi...basta. O forse si? Non lo so.
> Gabriele sa benissimo cosa penso della situazione.
> Sa che non lo stimo per come si sta comportando, perchè dovrebbe darle un calcio nel culo così da costringerla a reagire.
> ...


Se lui, il grande uomo, come ha evidenziato Rabarbaro, se ne esce con te con una uscita del genere... *tu cosa gli consigli da amica*? Qui non mi è chiaro.
Ti va bene perchè è il male minore?
No, gli dici:_ coglione svegliati e decidi tu, sei un uomo. E comportati da uomo, che qui al tavolo parli con una donna, una femmina (io), di tradire la tua donna scopando la prima che passa...
_


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè si amano. Mi sembrava davvero chiaro.


a me no


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me no


E quindi?
Anche a me tante cose non paiono, eppure...paiono!
Tante teste tante idee!.


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La seconda che hai detto...
> Anche se prima o poi volevo tirarla fuori la saggezza del vaccaro!


Me la sono segnata. Grande la saggezza del vaccaro!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Se lui, il grande uomo, come ha evidenziato Rabarbaro, se ne esce con te con una uscita del genere... *tu cosa gli consigli da amica*? Qui non mi è chiaro.
> Ti va bene perchè è il male minore?
> No, gli dici:_ coglione svegliati e decidi tu, sei un uomo. E comportati da uomo, che qui al tavolo parli con una donna, una femmina (io), di tradire la tua donna scopando la prima che passa...
> _


No, non mi ha chiesto "Cosa mi consigli da amica " perchè sapeva esattamente cosa gli avrei consigliato.
Abbiamo parlato di lui. Di lei. Del loro rapporto. Di altre cose. Lui parlava a ruota libera e io ascoltavo.
Non c'è stata, ripeto una domanda ma solo un confronto di due amici che alcune volte la pensano uguale ma più spesso la pensano diversamente.
Probabilmente si aspettava una schiarita di pensieri.
Ma non sono stata in grado di dargliela.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Già, grande la saggezza del vaccaro, poi però basta un "Aò ora mi hai frantumato le scatole" quando si hanno due paturnie, che scatta il più classico dei "Tu non mi capisci". (Non stò facendo un discorso uomo/donna...parlo in generale).

Stò tipo dopo tre anni in cui è stato dentro una situazione difficile con la donna che ama, ha soltanto espresso, confidandosi con un'amica, il desiderio di un minuto di serenità.

Poi possiamo discutere sulla legittimità dei metodi, possiamo discutere di tutto quello che si vuole, ma se uno dopo tre anni di difficoltà se ne esce, chiacchierando con un'amica storica, con un più che legittimo desiderio di tranquillità, non la vedo un cosa gravissima.


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

Quali prospettive ci sono ad una storia così, se la ragazza del tuo amico si chiude in questo suo mondo di disperazione e di bisogno di attenzioni devastante?
Nessuna, temo. Un TSO, un tentativo di suicidio o una ripresa, non ci sono vie di mezzo.
Lasciamo perdere per un istante la scopata liberatoria.
Come vede Gabriele una possibile vita accanto ad una donna che non torni mai più del tutto come prima (rischio concreto, coi dati attuali alla mano)?
E' convinto che vorrebbe comunque starle accanto o che sia suo dovere farlo perchè lei è sola?
Penso che si troverebbe a desiderare una vita parallela, sai.
Il tradimento di adesso potrebbe indirizzarlo proprio in quella via, un modo per non impazzire rimanendo al posto che si è scelto (o imposto). Oppure potrebbe fargli riscoprire che è giovane, che la vita è bella e non è solo lutto e tragedia, e spingerlo a mollare tutto. Di sicuro una scossa gliela darebbe, in un senso o nell'altro.
Però, per cominciare, dovrebbe chiedersi se non si sta ancorando ad un ricordo di una donna che non esiste più, quando dice di amarla e di voler stare con lei.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, non mi ha chiesto "Cosa mi consigli da amica " perchè sapeva esattamente cosa gli avrei consigliato.
> Abbiamo parlato di lui. Di lei. Del loro rapporto. Di altre cose. Lui parlava a ruota libera e io ascoltavo.
> Non c'è stata, ripeto una domanda ma solo un confronto di due amici che alcune volte la pensano uguale ma più spesso la pensano diversamente.
> Probabilmente si aspettava una schiarita di pensieri.
> Ma non sono stata in grado di dargliela.


Avevo due cari amici. 
Lui si era innamorato cotto di lei. Lei lo vedeva come amico, ma dava i segnali sbagliati, abbracciandolo e baciandolo. Quelle maledette mani lunghe.
E non capiva che lui aveva frainteso.
Lui non sapeva che fare.
Io gli dissi di farsi avanti, che ad aspettare il tram... il tram non passa. In effetti, *nessuno *aveva capito la situazione.
Lui si è fatto avanti.
Lei lo ha rifiutato, c'è rimasta male, ma per lei bisognava continuare così l'amicizia perchè per lei era tutto.
Lui si è allontanato cambiando comitiva.
Lei stava male, ma per l'amicizia.
Io dissi chiaro e tondo a lei: la prossima volta, prima di fare volare quelle mani e quelle labbra, fatti un esame di coscienza...


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilla. E' la sindrome da complotto. Marilyn è stata uccisa dalla mafia, perchè Elvis non voleva fare il militare e e *Jim Morrison in realtà è ancora vivo*.
> 
> Basta che una persona si mette un nick che ricorda qualche vecchio utente e parte l'embolo.
> 
> Ripeto: esistono sempre i lavori socialmente utili se non avete un cacchio da fare.


E' vero che è vivo, e lotta insieme a noi


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Già, grande la saggezza del vaccaro, poi però basta un "Aò ora mi hai frantumato le scatole" quando si hanno due paturnie, che scatta il più classico dei "Tu non mi capisci". (Non stò facendo un discorso uomo/donna...parlo in generale).
> 
> Stò tipo dopo tre anni in cui è stato dentro una situazione difficile con la donna che ama, ha soltanto espresso, confidandosi con un'amica, il desiderio di un minuto di serenità.
> 
> Poi possiamo discutere sulla legittimità dei metodi, possiamo discutere di tutto quello che si vuole, ma se uno dopo tre anni di difficoltà se ne esce, chiacchierando con un'amica storica, con un più che legittimo desiderio di tranquillità, non la vedo un cosa gravissima.


Ti straquoto.


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E' vero che è vivo, e lotta insieme a noi


Mi sa che l'ho lasciato dietro. Non lo vedo nemmeno dallo specchietto retrovisore...


----------



## Simy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Quali prospettive ci sono ad una storia così, se la ragazza del tuo amico si chiude in questo suo mondo di disperazione e di bisogno di attenzioni devastante?Nessuna, temo. Un TSO, un tentativo di suicidio o una ripresa, non ci sono vie di mezzo.Lasciamo perdere per un istante la scopata liberatoria.Come vede Gabriele una possibile vita accanto ad una donna che non torni mai più del tutto come prima (rischio concreto, coi dati attuali alla mano)?E' convinto che vorrebbe comunque starle accanto o che sia suo dovere farlo perchè lei è sola?Penso che si troverebbe a desiderare una vita parallela, sai.Il tradimento di adesso potrebbe indirizzarlo proprio in quella via, un modo per non impazzire rimanendo al posto che si è scelto (o imposto). Oppure potrebbe fargli riscoprire che è giovane, che la vita è bella e non è solo lutto e tragedia, e spingerlo a mollare tutto. Di sicuro una scossa gliela darebbe, in un senso o nell'altro.Però, per cominciare, dovrebbe chiedersi se non si sta ancorando ad un ricordo di una donna che non esiste più, quando dice di amarla e di voler stare con lei.


:yes:


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'ho lasciato dietro. Non lo vedo nemmeno dallo specchietto retrovisore...


Guarda che hai lo specchietto tutto appannato, per quello non lo vedi .


----------



## Andy (8 Febbraio 2012)

Magari è proprio lui l'uomo non giusto per lei e non viceversa.
Magari l'uomo giusto, con la sua sola presenza, potrebbe aiutarla.
Lui non ci riesce perchè... non è l'uomo giusto per lei.
Ma lei si attacca solo perchè... è l'unico attualmente che fa parte della sua vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Magari è proprio lui l'uomo non giusto per lei e non viceversa.
> Magari l'uomo giusto, con la sua sola presenza, potrebbe aiutarla.
> Lui non ci riesce perchè... non è l'uomo giusto per lei.
> Ma lei si attacca solo perchè... è l'unico attualmente che fa parte della sua vita.


Di solito queste situazioni non hanno una vittima e un carnefice... lei magari si è adagiata perchè a lui è piaciuto inizialmente che si adagiasse: nulla di male a voler fare l'uomo forte, per carità... poi però la situazione si è fatta troppo pesante da gestire. Secondo me un distacco farebbe bene a entrambi, ma se il terapeuta dice di no....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Di solito queste situazioni non hanno una vittima e un carnefice... lei magari si è adagiata perchè a lui è piaciuto inizialmente che si adagiasse: nulla di male a voler fare l'uomo forte, per carità... poi però la situazione si è fatta troppo pesante da gestire. Secondo me un distacco farebbe bene a entrambi, *ma se il terapeuta dice di no....*


Ecco questo è il punto, e mi riallaccio anche a quello che diceva Sophie. Se questa dopo tre anni stà ancora così, forse è il caso d guardarsi intorno e cercare di sentire altre campane.

E non vorrei che si perdesse un punto di vista: siamo in presenza di una donna MALATA. E ripeto MALATA. Non è una cosa di carattere (lei è appiccicosa, ha un carattere del cazzo, etc etc).

Se lei fosse ammalata di...hmmm..mettiamo raffreddore cronico  e fosse uno starnuto continuo (non si dorme la sera, non parliamo di soffocotti poi...dovesse starnutire nel mentre...son dolori) e finora nessun dottore fosse riuscito a curarla; diciamo che dopo tre anni di starnuti Gabriele si rompe le scatole e la lascia. Già, è colpa dell tipa se non ha trovato nessun dottore che è riuscito a curarla. Vorrei che tutte le persone che hanno suggerito di mollarla provassero a vederla anche da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Quali prospettive ci sono ad una storia così, se la ragazza del tuo amico si chiude in questo suo mondo di disperazione e di bisogno di attenzioni devastante?
> Nessuna, temo. Un TSO, un tentativo di suicidio o una ripresa, non ci sono vie di mezzo.
> Lasciamo perdere per un istante la scopata liberatoria.
> Come vede Gabriele una possibile vita accanto ad una donna che non torni mai più del tutto come prima (rischio concreto, coi dati attuali alla mano)?
> ...


Ti quoto e quello in neretto è quello che gli auguro.


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Magari è proprio lui l'uomo non giusto per lei e non viceversa.
> Magari l'uomo giusto, con la sua sola presenza, potrebbe aiutarla.
> Lui non ci riesce perchè... non è l'uomo giusto per lei.
> Ma lei si attacca solo perchè... è l'unico attualmente che fa parte della sua vita.


Incredibile. Sono totalmente d'accordo con te.
Lui non è, più, l'uomo adatto a lei.
Prima o poi te ne accorgerai anche tu. Caro il mio Gabriele.


----------



## Leda (8 Febbraio 2012)

Ammesso che lui non sia più l'uomo adatto a lei (ma esiste un uomo adatto ad una persona che sta così male, mi chiedo), non ce lo vedo proprio, per come l'hai descritto, dopo 3 anni di dedizione totale, a farsi una ciulatina fuori casa, scoprire l'America - come cantava la Nannini - e ad abbandonare questa poveretta al suo destino. Lei non ha più una famiglia, vivono insieme: dove andrebbe lei dopo che si fossero lasciati? Chi se la prende in casa una messa così? Gabriele queste cose le sa, ecco perchè penso che veda l'eventuale scappatella come l'inizio di una vita su due binari, uno nel quale sente di dovere o volere stare perchè le vuole bene, in attesa magari che la situazione si sblocchi, e l'altro in cui il benessere lo trova altrove.
Ma allora perchè non investire nel tentativo di sbloccare LEI, invece che se stesso? E' lei il fulcro del problema.
Cambiare terapeuta, prendere in considerazione un ricovero in clinica, una cura farmacologica, sa il piffero.
Ma risolvere lei.
Che lui ne abbia piene le balle (anche in senso non metaforico ) si sa già, e vorrei anche vedere il contrario.
O no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

Quante storie alla ragazza del dottore ci vuole o un Lothar o un Meridio no?
Ma quante storie...
Oh senò..
Io suono l'organo e lui la tromba no?


----------



## elena_ (8 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante storie alla ragazza del dottore ci vuole o un Lothar o un Meridio no?
> Ma quante storie...
> Oh senò..
> Io suono l'organo e lui la tromba no?


ahahahahahah
Conte ti prego basta...ultimamente mi stai facendo sbellicare


----------



## contepinceton (8 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> Conte ti prego basta...ultimamente mi stai facendo sbellicare


Mi piace sai farti ridere eh?


----------



## free (8 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco questo è il punto, e mi riallaccio anche a quello che diceva Sophie. Se questa dopo tre anni stà ancora così, forse è il caso d guardarsi intorno e cercare di sentire altre campane.
> 
> E non vorrei che si perdesse un punto di vista: *siamo in presenza di una donna MALATA*. E ripeto MALATA. Non è una cosa di carattere (lei è appiccicosa, ha un carattere del cazzo, etc etc).
> 
> Se lei fosse ammalata di...hmmm..mettiamo raffreddore cronico  e fosse uno starnuto continuo (non si dorme la sera, non parliamo di soffocotti poi...dovesse starnutire nel mentre...son dolori) e finora nessun dottore fosse riuscito a curarla; diciamo che dopo tre anni di starnuti Gabriele si rompe le scatole e la lascia. Già, è colpa dell tipa se non ha trovato nessun dottore che è riuscito a curarla. Vorrei che tutte le persone che hanno suggerito di mollarla provassero a vederla anche da questo punto di vista.



in effetti, può essere: si ritiene infatti che per elaborare il lutto occorra circa una anno di temp; all'età della tipa, forse anche meno
quindi se ne può dedurre che, visto l'allungarsi preoccupante dei tempi, o chi le stava intorno è stato oltremodo accondiscendente, oppure la cosa è (o è diventata) patologica

ora evidentemente la coppia è giunta ad un punto di stallo: lui non intravede la luce e vorrebbe buttare tutto all'aria (credo), lei invece è sempre al palo

se così è, la separazione può far bene a tutti e due: lui rivive, e lei, senza la stampella, potrebbe riuscire a scoprire che cammina lo stesso

se restano insieme senza fare nulla, io vedo nero
se è malata, dovrebbe cambiare psichiatra perchè quello dice di stare insieme e basta


----------



## oceansize (9 Febbraio 2012)

non ho letto tutto e forse è già stato detto, ma se se la facesse lei una "vacanzina" fuori? È una provocazione ma neanche troppo.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.*
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...


provo a rispondere spogliandomi dal pregiudizio.
questa ragazza è veramente giovane e convivive addittura da qualche anno; (il lutto è quello di un genitore...l'altro?).estremamente problematica e insicura ha bisogno di punti fermi e se fosse rimasto qualcuno del suo nucleo familiare mi sentirei vivamente di consigliare come minimo un periodo di ritorno in esso .
a questo punto ,per il peso di questa responsabilità è palese  che lui non è all'altezza (non che sia facile).
una volta ristabilita, rassicurata, rafforzata dovrebbero fare il punto della situazione decidendo se andare avanti in questo rapporto o no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri sera sono andata a cena con un amico. Ci conosciamo da qualche anno e spesso ci prendiamo una pausa "confidenze" in enoteca.Lui ha 33 anni, medico, persona solare, energica. Un pò comandino ma niente di fastidioso*.* E non è un traditore. Mai stato.
> Convive da qualche anno con la sua fidanzata di 26 anni. Ragazza dolce, molto timida, poco espansiva.
> Da tre anni lei è in cura da uno psicologo perchè dopo un lutto devastante è crollata.
> Lui un Uomo con la u maiuscola. Ha messo da parte il suo lavoro e si è dedicato a lei quasi completamente.
> ...


Provo anch'io a esprimere un mio parere.
Sulle parti evidenziate io riscontro una convinzione che non ha basi: si tratta semplicemente di supposizioni.
Agire supponendo di fare del male (o del bene ) a qualcun altro è sempre una scommessa,
pur conoscendo profondamente e intimamente la persona  in questione.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

*Gabriele*

Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Tebe e di lavoro faccio la fottuta segretaria del dottore di sto c...Gabriele perchè il poverino invece di intervenire qui manda le mail a me dicendomi la rava e la fava come se io non sapessi niente e non lo conoscessi.
Copio e incollo pezzo di mail. (cioè, come all'asilo.)

......azz'   sono volati calci nei coglioni come se fosse un forum di ninja. 

...................Sostanzialmente ho capito un paio di cose leggendo e rileggendo  tutti gli interventi. Non sono un traditore - i ninja me lo hanno chiarito ancora di più- e non sono l'uomo adatto per Paola. Per quest' ultima cosa devo ancora entrare nel meccanismo del lutto, l'elaborazione e l'accettazione ma probabilmente avevo bisogno di sentirmelo dire da sconosciuti e poi sai noi uomini ci arriviamo sempre per ultimi, sempre se ci arriviamo.


I terapeuti cambiati sono stati in tutto quattro per cui credo non sia un problema di medico, cura e medicine,  sono io che non funziono per lei e con lei non riuscendo a darle le giuste motivazioni per farla almeno cominciare a guarire. Comunque vada sarò l'uomo merda dell'anno, ma non la tradisco. 


Fine della missiva.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Tebe e di lavoro faccio la fottuta segretaria del dottore di sto c...Gabriele perchè il poverino invece di intervenire qui manda le mail a me dicendomi la rava e la fava come se io non sapessi niente e non lo conoscessi.
> Copio e incollo pezzo di mail. (cioè, come all'asilo.)
> 
> *......azz'   sono volati calci nei coglioni come se fosse un forum di ninja. *
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Tebe e di lavoro faccio la fottuta segretaria del dottore di sto c...Gabriele perchè il poverino invece di intervenire qui manda le mail a me dicendomi la rava e la fava come se io non sapessi niente e non lo conoscessi.
> Copio e incollo pezzo di mail. (cioè, come all'asilo.)
> 
> ......azz' sono volati calci nei coglioni come se fosse un forum di ninja.
> ...


E' simpatico, 'sto Gabriele.
E da quel che mi pare di capire ha già la fila di ninjette in caso si rimetta sulla piazza.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Tebe e di lavoro faccio la fottuta segretaria del dottore di sto c...Gabriele perchè il poverino invece di intervenire qui manda le mail a me dicendomi la rava e la fava come se io non sapessi niente e non lo conoscessi.
> Copio e incollo pezzo di mail. (cioè, come all'asilo.)
> 
> ......azz'   sono volati calci nei coglioni come se fosse un forum di ninja.
> ...


Paola?
Non toccatemi la paola eh?
Posso uccidere chi mi tocca la paola eh?

Paola mi manchi tanto...
Paola...ehi sono io...il tuo caro cialtrone...eh?
Paola...


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

non è difficile registrarsi e parlare direttamente con noi


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è difficile registrarsi e parlare direttamente con noi


Poi se vieni ai raduni ci vedi pure in faccia eh? De vise de auditu!


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda ora le bastonate che partono
> 
> Questo ha solo bisogno di chiudere una stanza e lasciare tutto fuori per un pomeriggio. Non vuole lasciare la tipa, perchè dalle tue parole traspare che si amino molto, ancora. Questo vuole solo un cazzo di momento in cui non vuole pensare a problemi, lutti, tradisco, non tradisco, jessica la shampista, debborah la profumieira.
> 
> ...


Ecco, sono arrivata a leggere il commento di Tubarao e mi sono fermata.

Non sono riuscita ad andare avanti.

Qui c'è una ragazza di 26 anni che non ha mai avuto altri uomini, gelosa, possessiva, fragile e dipendente. E un uomo che, legittimamente, non regge più il peso di quello che lei gli sta chiedendo in termini di attenzioni ed energie.

Forse lui è davvero convinto che il problema sia solo il sesso e spera che qualche ora di evasione lo ricarichi e lo faccia tornare il compagno innamorato e accudiente che è sempre stato.

Ma il problema, e forse lui lo sa, non è il sesso. Il problema sono le richieste pressanti di una bambina che non sa badare a se stessa e che pretende di essere capita e assecondata. Anche la sua gelosia, a ben vedere, non è altro che il tentativo di controllare e manipolare l'uomo a cui lei si appoggia in questo momento difficile.

Il sesso è un sintomo, certo, ma il male è ben altro. Lui può decidere di chiudersi in una stanza con una escort o con chiunque possa dargli sollievo per un paio d'ore. Ma uscito da quella stanza il problema resterà lì, aggravato, forse, dai sensi di colpa e dalla consapevolezza di aver aperto una via comoda e facile da usare ancora quando i tempi si faranno più duri.
Ecco, io credo che questa valvola di sfogo potrebbe diventare la sua condanna. Ciò che gli consentirebbe di restare in un rapporto simbiotico e problematico quando, forse, l'unica cosa che vorrebbe fare davvero è andarsene.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è difficile registrarsi e parlare direttamente con noi


Esatto. Ma dice e cito testuale che è _nel suo periodo leopardiano con mestruo _e preferisce leggere facendosi filtrare perchè così gli sembra di essere meno coinvolto e quindi più aperto ad accettare tutto quello che viene.
E infatti prima che io aprissi il 3d era certo di tradire, adesso invece la sua posizione è cambiata.
Se lo avesse scritto lui magari si sarebbe incazzato per alcune cose e ne avrebbe perse di vista altre e la sua posizione sarebbe stata immutata.

(dai Arcangeluccio smettila di farti delle pugnette che poi diventi cieco e lasciala!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

*Gabriele..*



Minerva ha detto:


> non è difficile registrarsi e parlare direttamente con noi


... non siamo contagiosi, non è necessario neppure iscriversi, puoi scrivere anche come visitatore... ti garantisco inoltre che il premio per uomo di merda dell'anno è già stato assegnato, tutti i presenti sono stati esclusi e anche i loro consorti.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, sono arrivata a leggere il commento di Tubarao e mi sono fermata.
> 
> Non sono riuscita ad andare avanti.
> 
> ...


Vai una pagina indietro...Credo che Gabriele la lascerà. Il 3d gli ha fatto vedere la luce....Non se se è quella della fine del tunnel o è solo un altro tunnel illuminato...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' simpatico, 'sto Gabriele.
> E da quel che mi pare di capire ha già la fila di ninjette in caso si rimetta sulla piazza.


qua c'è stata un'impennata di feromoni... e non l'hanno neanche visto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vai una pagina indietro...Credo che Gabriele la lascerà. Il 3d gli ha fatto vedere la luce....Non se se è quella della fine del tunnel o è solo un altro tunnel illuminato...


Figliola...ehm...
[video=youtube;KllWZWyWxQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KllWZWyWxQM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sole (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vai una pagina indietro...Credo che Gabriele la lascerà. Il 3d gli ha fatto vedere la luce....Non se se è quella della fine del tunnel o è solo un altro tunnel illuminato...


Cavolo, che decisionista


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qua c'è stata un'impennata di feromoni... e non l'hanno neanche visto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo, che decisionista


Gli sta girando la rogna ormai da un bel pò....credo che il forum sia stata la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.
Poi sono due giorni che fa il turno di notte al pronto soccorso, quindi credo che la sua resistenza neurale sia un pò sotto pressione.
Anche perchè arriva a casa e trova l'altra...(con rispetto parlando eh Gabriele..). Non proprio casa dolce casa...


----------



## Lostris (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qua c'è stata un'impennata di feromoni... e non l'hanno neanche visto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Sì, ma se Tebe continua a citare cose come "_nel suo periodo leopardiano con mestruo _" mi sa tanto che ci sarà un fuggi fuggi generale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì, ma se Tebe continua a citare cose come "_nel suo periodo leopardiano con mestruo _" mi sa tanto che ci sarà un fuggi fuggi generale...


Tra l'altro non sapevo di Leopardi...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, sono arrivata a leggere il commento di Tubarao e mi sono fermata.
> 
> Non sono riuscita ad andare avanti.
> 
> ...



Dovresti leggere anche gli altri interventi miei. Lei è MALATA, non è una bambina viziata.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2012)

Poi quando Saviano legge in televisione la storia di Welby e della sua fidanzata tutti coi lucciconi agli occhi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi quando Saviano legge in televisione la storia di Welby e della sua fidanzata tutti coi lucciconi agli occhi.


No Tuba... io so che è malata. Ma credo che stare vicino ad una persona malata debba essere una libera scelta. Inoltre c'è un fattore, essendo malattia dell'animo e non del corpo: la sua vicinanza non l'ha fatta uscire dalla malattia, questo è un fatto, potrebbe anzi essere un impedimento ad uscirne. Io la penso così, ma a pelle, sulla mia esperienza... a volte bisogna che qualcuno smetta di tenerci su, se vogliamo stare in piedi da soli...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Tuba... io so che è malata. Ma credo che stare vicino ad una persona malata debba essere una libera scelta. Inoltre c'è un fattore, essendo malattia dell'animo e non del corpo: la sua vicinanza non l'ha fatta uscire dalla malattia, questo è un fatto, potrebbe anzi essere un impedimento ad uscirne. Io la penso così, ma a pelle, sulla mia esperienza... a volte bisogna che qualcuno smetta di tenerci su, se vogliamo stare in piedi da soli...



E su questo con me sfondi una porta aperta. Noi non possiamo costringere nessuno a curarsi e a guarire e tantomeno nessuno può costringerci a fare da medici curanti, sia che si tratti di malattie dell'anima e/o del corpo. Però permettetemi di dire che nella mia visione delle cose, forse anche un pò ingenua, anzi sicuramente ingenua e troppo semplicistica, in tutta questa storia l'amore non c'entra un beneamato cazzo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì, ma se Tebe continua a citare cose come "_nel suo periodo leopardiano con mestruo _" mi sa tanto che ci sarà un fuggi fuggi generale...


ahahahah! Lo piglio per il culo perchè Gabriele è...come dire...un pò grezzo...nel senso che tutti gli ortopedici sono grezzi ecco. E lui usa delle metafore che stridono un pò con l'immagine un pò rude che da...insomma. E' fantastico prenderlo in giro!!!!


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Vai una pagina indietro...Credo che Gabriele la lascerà. Il 3d gli ha fatto vedere la luce....Non se se è quella della fine del tunnel o è solo un altro tunnel illuminato...


Dunque niente Gabriele qui??? 
Che peccato!!!! Volevo prenderlo in giro pure io!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque niente Gabriele qui???
> Che peccato!!!! Volevo prenderlo in giro pure io!!!! :rotfl:


Sibilla, riuscirò a convincerlo! Sarà la mia prossima missione trascinarlo qui! Metto subito in campo l'artiglieria pesante amichevole!
Magari ho più fortuna dell'altra artiglieria scopereccia.......oppure le mie varie artiglierie pesanti portano sfiga.
Metti che poi Gabriele mi diventa cileccoso pure lui...
Gabriele, hai mai fatto cilecca? Secondo me quella volta che...ti ricordi in camper...Spagna...opsss....mi sta scappando....se la dico ti devi difendere vero?
Mamma mia...boccuccia zitta! ssshhhhhhh!
Spagna....camper....adesso la dico. O si. La dico...Però anche quella di quella ragazza a cui stavi togliendo i punti al ginocchio e lei...tu....si si...questa la racconto!
E' troppo da sputtanamento....
Guarda che la racconto...:diavoletto:


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sibilla, riuscirò a convincerlo! Sarà la mia prossima missione trascinarlo qui! Metto subito in campo l'artiglieria pesante amichevole!
> Magari ho più fortuna dell'altra artiglieria scopereccia.......oppure le mie varie artiglierie pesanti portano sfiga.
> Metti che poi Gabriele mi diventa cileccoso pure lui...
> Gabriele, hai mai fatto cilecca? Secondo me quella volta che...ti ricordi in camper...Spagna...opsss....mi sta scappando....se la dico ti devi difendere vero?
> ...


Tebe!!!! Siiiii!!
Racconta!!!! :rotfl:
:rotfl:
Le tue artiglierie sono fin troppo efficaci magari...:up:
Tranquillo Gabriele...non glielo dico se anche con me fai cilecca! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

PS Guarda Gabriele che puoi anche scrivere da ospite eh....giusto un salutino!! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebe!!!! Siiiii!!
> Racconta!!!! :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> Le tue artiglierie sono fin troppo efficaci magari...:up:
> Tranquillo Gabriele...non glielo dico se *anche *con me fai cilecca! :rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAH.... *anche* con lei fai cilecca? ahahaha! ormai sei segnato!!!! ahahahaha!
Una reputazione distrutta a priori!!!!
Della tipa  dico solo che l'aveva puntato da settimane e tra l'altro Gabriele non era insensibile al fascino di quella tipa, anzi. Quando lei è andata a togliersi i punti si è presentata con calze autoreggenti dicendo che le portava tutti i giorni così, _si si dottore, proprio tutti i giorni._
Poi un perizoma che anche una pornodiva si sarebbe rifiutato di mettere e poi quasi le tette sulla faccia.
Gabriele una statua professionale.
Alla fine lei indignatissima è sbottata dicendo "NON HO MAI TROVATO UN UOMO PIU RINCOGLIONITO DI TE! SEI GAY?":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH.... *anche* con lei fai cilecca? ahahaha! ormai sei segnato!!!! ahahahaha!
> Una reputazione distrutta a priori!!!!
> Della tipa dico solo che l'aveva puntato da settimane e tra l'altro Gabriele non era insensibile al fascino di quella tipa, anzi. Quando lei è andata a togliersi i punti si è presentata con calze autoreggenti dicendo che le portava tutti i giorni così, _si si dottore, proprio tutti i giorni._
> Poi un perizoma che anche una pornodiva si sarebbe rifiutato di mettere e poi quasi le tette sulla faccia.
> ...


la classe non è acqua.che signora


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH.... *anche* con lei fai cilecca? ahahaha! ormai sei segnato!!!! ahahahaha!
> Una reputazione distrutta a priori!!!!
> Della tipa  dico solo che l'aveva puntato da settimane e tra l'altro Gabriele non era insensibile al fascino di quella tipa, anzi. Quando lei è andata a togliersi i punti si è presentata con calze autoreggenti dicendo che le portava tutti i giorni così, _si si dottore, proprio tutti i giorni._
> Poi un perizoma che anche una pornodiva si sarebbe rifiutato di mettere e poi quasi le tette sulla faccia.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dici che verrà per difendere la reputazione?


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la classe non è acqua.che signora


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dici che verrà per difendere la reputazione?


Si! L'ho minacciato di fare una porno rivelazione ogni due ore su di lui. Quindi...visto che è già abbastanza sputtanato  direi che...
Certo che...sto 3d l'abbiamo cominciato serio, ma ora...tarallucci e vino!!!


----------



## Sole (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dovresti leggere anche gli altri interventi miei. Lei è MALATA, non è una bambina viziata.


Io non ho detto che è una bambina viziata.

E' una persona in difficoltà (malata mi pare una parola grossa) che utilizza la sua parte bambina per manipolare gli altri. Inconsapevolmente, certo, nessuno punta il dito contro nessuno.

Io so cosa vuol dire avere a che fare con una persona con problemi psicologici. Ci ho vissuto per anni. Conosco bene anche la dipendenza, anche questo per averla vissuta direttamente. So le dinamiche che vengono messe in gioco da persone che non sanno reggersi sulle proprie gambe.

E mi auguro che nel mio intervento tu non abbia letto il giudizio nei confronti di questa persona. Dico la verità, mi stupirebbe.


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E mi auguro che nel mio intervento tu non abbia letto il giudizio nei confronti di questa persona. Dico la verità, mi stupirebbe.



Nessun giudizio, ci mancherebbe, solo non aver chiara tutta la situazione per una parziale lettura del thread. 

Stando alle parole di Tebe, stà ragazza prima stava bene, non aveva problemi di sorta (o forse erano solo latenti) e un trauma l'ha gettata in questa situazione. Ecco perchè dico che è malata.


----------



## Sole (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun giudizio, ci mancherebbe, solo non aver chiara tutta la situazione per una parziale lettura del thread.
> 
> Stando alle parole di Tebe, stà ragazza prima stava bene, non aveva problemi di sorta (o forse erano solo latenti) e un trauma l'ha gettata in questa situazione. Ecco perchè dico che è malata.


Sì, sì, ho capito perfettamente.

Ma a prescindere da quello che pensi tu, io resto della mia idea. Una persona malata può diventare fagocitante, anche senza volerlo. O si mettono paletti chiari nella relazione o la relazione diventa un gran pasticcio.

Cercare una scappatoia è umano. Ma non è la soluzione per capire cosa fare per migliorare le cose.


----------



## Sabina_ (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun giudizio, ci mancherebbe, solo non aver chiara tutta la situazione per una parziale lettura del thread.
> 
> Stando alle parole di Tebe, stà ragazza prima stava bene, non aveva problemi di sorta (o forse erano solo latenti) e un trauma l'ha gettata in questa situazione. Ecco perchè dico che è malata.


Perché argomentare? Lei sa tutto Tuba....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Perché argomentare? Lei sa tutto Tuba....



Ciao cara!
Anch'ioooooooooooo...
So molto malatooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Soffro di dipendenza da fritola...ed è carnevaleeeeeeeee...


Dipendo dall'approvazione altruiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...

Ah sono sempre in debito con te...
Tu si che mi hai aperto una montagna di prospettive...

Mica do chiappe scialle eh?:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Sole (10 Febbraio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Perché argomentare? Lei sa tutto Tuba....


Parecchie cose avrei preferito non saperle. Ma purtroppo le so e quando scrivo mi viene spontaneo riferirmi a quelle. Forse uso uno stile un po' diretto e può essere che risulti saccente, ci ragionerò su.

In ogni caso ti ringrazio, Sabina, per la cortesia che hai dimostrato giudicando la mia persona rivolgendoti a un altro utente, come se io non potessi leggerti.

E grazie al Conte per l'ambiguità con cui ti ha spalleggiata.

Siete un bell'esempio di schiettezza tutti e due.


----------



## Daniele (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> All'inizio, ovvero prima del crollo di lei dopo il lutto, tutto andava a gonfie vele. Sesso compreso. Era una storia completamente diversa. E felice.
> Il bene, in questo caso, dove potrebbe essere?


Nel dirle chiaro e tondo che lui non ce la fa più e che ta un poco se lei non affon terà la cosa sarà per lui il motivo di comprendere che lei non ama più lui, stop, niente tradimento.
Chi tradisce è solo un verme, perchè semplicemente non ha le palle per parlare seriamente e vedere anche la tristezza in faccia del partner, tradire è solo da vigliacchi e se lui è un uomo vero deve sapere che se lo farà sarà un coglione con la C maiuscola.


----------



## Daniele (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nessun giudizio, ci mancherebbe, solo non aver chiara tutta la situazione per una parziale lettura del thread.
> 
> Stando alle parole di Tebe, stà ragazza prima stava bene, non aveva problemi di sorta (o forse erano solo latenti) e un trauma l'ha gettata in questa situazione. Ecco perchè dico che è malata.


A dire il vero non è malata, è solo lui che l'ha aiutata nelle maniere più erronee, magari facendo anche tanta fatica, ma sempre nel modo sbagliato si vede. QUando una persona sta male cv'è solo una cosa che si può fare...e siccome non la si conosce bisogna fare tutto, prima o poi ascoltando si becca.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel dirle chiaro e tondo che lui non ce la fa più e che ta un poco se lei non affon terà la cosa sarà per lui il motivo di comprendere che lei non ama più lui, stop, niente tradimento.
> Chi tradisce è solo un verme, perchè semplicemente non ha le palle per parlare seriamente e vedere anche la tristezza in faccia del partner, tradire è solo da vigliacchi e se lui è un uomo vero deve sapere che se lo farà sarà un coglione con la C maiuscola.


E infatti è esattamente quello che sta succedendo in questi giorni. gabriele non vuole tradire. Non è da lui. Credo le parli a breve.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Parecchie cose avrei preferito non saperle. Ma purtroppo le so e quando scrivo mi viene spontaneo riferirmi a quelle. Forse uso uno stile un po' diretto e può essere che risulti saccente, ci ragionerò su.
> 
> In ogni caso ti ringrazio, Sabina, per la cortesia che hai dimostrato giudicando la mia persona rivolgendoti a un altro utente, come se io non potessi leggerti.
> 
> ...



ops...
Io pensavo che lei sa tutto tuba...fosse lei signor tuba no?
E mi è venuto da ridere...
come dire...
Tuba sentenzia è MALATA...e stiamo parlando della ragazza di un medico no?

Ora ho capito......
Quale ambiguità?

Non avevo capito che Sabina con il lei si riferisse a te...perchè non capisco come fai a pensare una cosa così no?

Lei signora Sole...stia attenta a come parla con me...
O vuole un eclisse di luna in testa? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Febbraio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> A dire il vero non è malata, è solo lui che l'ha aiutata nelle maniere più erronee, magari facendo anche tanta fatica, ma sempre nel modo sbagliato si vede. QUando una persona sta male cv'è solo una cosa che si può fare...e siccome non la si conosce bisogna fare tutto, prima o poi ascoltando si becca.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAH
Vero doveva usare il baston anzichè la carota eh?

Ma vi rendete conto...

Tutti medici degli altri...ma da non credere eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ex Q (10 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Parecchie cose avrei preferito non saperle. Ma purtroppo le so e quando scrivo mi viene spontaneo riferirmi a quelle. Forse uso uno stile un po' diretto e può essere che risulti saccente, ci ragionerò su.
> 
> In ogni caso ti ringrazio, Sabina, per la cortesia che hai dimostrato giudicando la mia persona rivolgendoti a un altro utente, come se io non potessi leggerti.
> 
> ...


lasciala perdere Sole

tu non risulti saccente, e con te non è mai inutile argomentare

bacio


----------



## Sole (10 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ops...
> Io pensavo che lei sa tutto tuba...fosse lei signor tuba no?
> E mi è venuto da ridere...
> come dire...
> ...


La penso perchè è evidente. Non sono una paranoica.


----------



## Sole (10 Febbraio 2012)

ex Q ha detto:


> lasciala perdere Sole
> 
> *tu non risulti saccente, e con te non è mai inutile argomentare
> 
> *bacio


Grazie cara. Di cuore.


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ops...
> Io pensavo che lei sa tutto tuba...fosse lei signor tuba no?
> E mi è venuto da ridere...
> come dire...
> ...


In effetti avevo anche io capito che sabina dava del lei a Tuba...l'avevo presa come una cosa ironica...ma è evidente che mi mancano ancora moooolti pezzi di forum...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti avevo anche io capito che sabina dava del lei a Tuba...l'avevo presa come una cosa ironica...ma è evidente che mi mancano ancora moooolti pezzi di forum...


A me danno tutti del Tu(ba)


----------

